# Glossybox July 2013



## kitnmitns (Jul 1, 2013)

Wonder what curve balls we will see this month? ;-)


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 1, 2013)

not sure, but it's always exciting with them albeit sometimes in a bad way. strangely enough, i still look forward to getting the pale pink boxes every month more so than any of my other beauty subs. i guess i like the drama.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jrenee (Jul 1, 2013)

I was wondering when someone was going to start July Glossybox thread! 

It looks like there is a product unveiled for the July glossybox on their website.

http://10cdn.glossybox.net/mediav2/shared/mediabox_cache/1/image/x256/040ec09b1e35df139433887a97daa66f/July_Slider_4.jpg

www.glossybox.com

What do you guys think it is?  It looks like l'Occitane hand cream, but I haven't seen that version before.


----------



## mstlcmn (Jul 1, 2013)

I believe it might be this...


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 1, 2013)

that was quick! thanks for the heads up! looks like we solved the mystery.


----------



## mstlcmn (Jul 1, 2013)

I recognized it from a recent UK Glossybox


----------



## Lorenk (Jul 2, 2013)

Hmm slightly tempted to resub, do you think we'll get any more spoilers this month?


----------



## ydlr20 (Jul 2, 2013)

This is the email they sent with a sneak peek to the July's box


----------



## Starlet (Jul 2, 2013)

I just cancelled yesterday and was so proud of myself, and already I want to resub because I really want to try this product. I am going to see if there are any other spoilers/deals otherwise I might just purchase this product seperately and be able to pick a shade I want.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 2, 2013)

I still don't have my June box, should arrive today.  I hope.


----------



## MaiteS (Jul 2, 2013)

just got an email today - looks like the theme is beach inspired.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jul 2, 2013)

Updates


----------



## Brittann (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm definitely excited to try the lip balm! Hopefully they will come in good color shades.


----------



## unicorn (Jul 3, 2013)

Seems like a beach theme would have made more sense in June or even May. With the rate Glossybox ships stuff out, by the time most people get their boxes there will be maybe 2-3 weeks left of summer for most folks.

If they shipped on the schedule of Birchbox or even Ipsy I'd say beach would be a great July theme, but when chances are most people won't even see their boxes until August.. meh. Not enough time to really get much use of the stuff, let alone be worth it to buy a full size of anything you might really like. I had been hoping for a good 'beach' or summer themed box too, but the timing on this one is pretty meh.


----------



## jannie135 (Jul 3, 2013)

It's so hard to cancel subs... I've been up and down with GB but it's still one of my fave subs... maybe because when they get it right it's like MAGIC but when they get it wrong... it's like super bad... I hated the 1 yr anniversary box. LAME. But I liked the Man Repeller box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is the email they sent with a sneak peek to the July's box
> 
> ...


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Seems like a beach theme would have made more sense in June or even May. With the rate Glossybox ships stuff out, by the time most people get their boxes there will be maybe 2-3 weeks left of summer for most folks.
> 
> If they shipped on the schedule of Birchbox or even Ipsy I'd say beach would be a great July theme, but when chances are most people won't even see their boxes until August.. meh. Not enough time to really get much use of the stuff, let alone be worth it to buy a full size of anything you might really like. I had been hoping for a good 'beach' or summer themed box too, but the timing on this one is pretty meh.


 I dunno I think of August as the "dog days of summer" but my bf works for a University and August is "back to school" for him.  Guess it depends on how you look at it.  Where I live summer isn't over until the last weekend of September and we have a "take back the beach" from tourists events. 



  I go to the beach all the way into October some years, depending on weather.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I dunno I think of August as the "dog days of summer" but my bf works for a University and August is "back to school" for him.  Guess it depends on how you look at it.  Where I live summer isn't over until the last weekend of September and we have a "take back the beach" from tourists events.
> 
> ...


Same! I think of summer as more August because here that's usually the only hot month (July is hot, but it is usually rainy) so August feels like summer should feel. Plus it is usually warmish outside until end of October or beginning of November.


----------



## Emily Streeter (Jul 4, 2013)

New to MUT. Been stalking your group long enough to have been thrilled to sign up for my first box, only to then become somewhat disillusioned with the whole Bondi "Glossygate" fiasco. Got my box today and I was actually pleased. Looking forward to July's, but a little surprised that the sneak preview item is from last month's UK box. Is that pretty normal for GB? Will they likely copy more items from that box to this one?


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm excited to try this lip gloss they show. It looks neat and the color they show looks pretty, and seems to get good reviews.  I just hope I get all the products in this next box, lol.  I was shorted an item on Junes.


----------



## StickyLips (Jul 4, 2013)

My one year sub with GB just ended and I didn't plan on renewing it.  However, if I use the 20% off code for a new one year membership, the cost per box will be $14.67.  I'm on the fence...


----------



## jrenee (Jul 4, 2013)

> My one year sub with GB just ended and I didn't plan on renewing it.Â  However, if I use the 20% off code for a new one year membership, the cost per box will be $14.67.Â  I'm on the fence...


 I saw that this morning as well! It's definitely an enabler for me to get a pre-paid sub! I don't know if I can do a year-long commitment but I can see myself doing a 3-6 month.


----------



## jrenee (Jul 4, 2013)

> New to MUT. Been stalking your group long enough to have been thrilled to sign up for my first box, only to then become somewhat disillusioned with the whole Bondi "Glossygate" fiasco. Got my box today and I was actually pleased. Looking forward to July's, but a little surprised that the sneak preview item is from last month's UK box. Is that pretty normal for GB? Will they likely copy more items from that box to this one?


 Welcome to GB and MUT! As a new GB subscriber, the whole Bondi fiasco has made it hard for new customers to trust the company. I don't mind getting products from the UK version, especially since I sub for this in order to try new products and brands not found widely in the U.S. The thing that annoys the crap out of me, is GB putting products from previous boxes into new boxes. For example, the may box with the modelco dual lipstick and lipgloss. It was in a fall 2012 box, then it was added to the june bridal box. While I like full sized products, it felt like they had so many on their hands and needed to offload it into as many boxes as possible.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Welcome to GB and MUT! As a new GB subscriber, the whole Bondi fiasco has made it hard for new customers to trust the company.
> 
> ...


I probably would have bought the bride box if it hadn't included the cheek and lip stain since I got it in March or April's box and I didn't like it at all.

I don't mind getting older products or products from past international GB boxes though.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 4, 2013)

I wasn't going to continue my sub for July but that 20% off code has piqued my interest!

Does anyone think the item to the far right in the "sneak peek" picture looks like a Bondi polish? I know a lot of stuff has that cylindrical look, but it would be pretty cool if they were included this month.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 4, 2013)

> I wasn't going to continue my sub for July but that 20% off code has piqued my interest! Does anyone think the item to the far right in the "sneak peek" picture looks like a Bondi polish? I know a lot of stuff has that cylindrical look, but it would be pretty cool if they were included this month.


 i doubt it. the ceo/founder has been throwing shade at glossybox via twitter, so i don't think we'll be seeing a glossybox x bondi partnership any time soon.


----------



## Kira Sanders (Jul 4, 2013)

What's the 20% code?


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jul 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kira Sanders* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What's the 20% code?


  ​ *ENJOY!  *​ *HAPPY FOURTH EVERYONE!!*​  ​ 

​


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 4, 2013)

Glossybox has 200K subscribers:

http://www.rudebaguette.com/2013/07/04/subscription-beauty-boxes-heats-up-as-glossybox-announces-4-millionth-box-sent/

http://ventureburn.com/2013/07/rocket-internets-glossybox-hits-4m-beauty-boxes-sold/


----------



## Kira Sanders (Jul 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ​ *ENJOY!  *​ *HAPPY FOURTH EVERYONE!!*​  ​
> 
> ...


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jul 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kira Sanders* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you! My first box was the June Box, so I would have thought I would be getting their e-mails, but I didn't get this!


 Are you still subscribed on the monthly plan?


----------



## Kira Sanders (Jul 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are you still subscribed on the monthly plan?
> 
> ...


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jul 4, 2013)

Don't forget ebates! It gives you a rebate of $2.75, which brings the cost down to around $15 for three months.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jul 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kira Sanders* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes, but since the account page allows you to switch from monthly to a sub, I was thinking about upgrading to at least 3 months, which would bring the price down from $21 to $16 for the 3 months.
> ...


 Yup!  

I did a 3-month with their last 20% offer and when I didn't renew they sent me the July 4th special.

You can save more money by doing the monthly and then cancelling each month and resubbing when the monthly codes come out, since through eBate you save $2.75 with each order.  But really it's just too much trouble to be doing that for me.


----------



## Kira Sanders (Jul 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't forget ebates! It gives you a rebate of $2.75, which brings the cost down to around $15 for three months.


Thanks for the reminder. I actually went through shop at home,which is basically the same thing. They were also giving $3 for a sub.

So, after your 3 months are up, do they just start charging you $21 a month again?


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jul 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kira Sanders* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reminder. I actually went through shop at home,which is basically the same thing. They were also giving $3 for a sub.
> ...


 Nope, then you are no longer a subscriber and they will attempt to lore you back with either a bonus or a discount.


----------



## Kira Sanders (Jul 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nope, then you are no longer a subscriber and they will attempt to lore you back with either a bonus or a discount.
> 
> ...


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 5, 2013)

I just used the July code, 30 minutes after it is supposed to expire.I am guessing it will expire at midnight Pacific time. I paid just over $15 per for a three month sub. I unsubbed in March and have not regretted it, but for $15/ month, why not?


----------



## Alicia Loves (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks so much for all the tips and codes! I didn't realize I was over spending on glossybox each month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Saw it just in time!


----------



## LAtPoly (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the promo! Cancelled my monthly &amp; subbed for 3 months + used eBates. I'm a little nervous, last time I did that it was a mess for all 3 months but maybe this time it'll be smoother. By then I should have enough Glossydots for free box #2, then will decide whether to stick around or not. I'm overflowing in amazing shizz to try so a break might be good, but overall I've enjoyed most of my boxes! $21 is a tad steep some months, but I've found amazing things via Glossybox. It's my fav sub!


----------



## melawnduh (Jul 5, 2013)

I think I need another spoiler before I resubscribe, even with eBates and a promo code. June was the worst ever for me. At the rate they sent my June box, I could just wait until everyone else got their box before mine packed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 5, 2013)

Ughh...I STILL haven't gotten my June box


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Emily Streeter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> New to MUT. Been stalking your group long enough to have been thrilled to sign up for my first box, only to then become somewhat disillusioned with the whole Bondi "Glossygate" fiasco. Got my box today and I was actually pleased. Looking forward to July's, but a little surprised that the sneak preview item is from last month's UK box. Is that pretty normal for GB? Will they likely copy more items from that box to this one?


It's pretty rare for us to get the same items from other countries. I can only think of one other time it happened and that was the Burberry lipstick. Sometimes I wished it happened more. I seem to always love the UK boxes!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 6, 2013)

To the July Glossybox!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 6, 2013)

> It's pretty rare for us to get the same items from other countries. I can only think of one other time it happened and that was the Burberry lipstick. Sometimes I wished it happened more. I seem to always love the UK boxes!


 the international boxes are phenomenal. they always get special packaging. the uk july box is aqua blue with pretty starfish and coral prints. why not us?! they're also sent more full sized items...grrr.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jul 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To the July Glossybox!


 I went and did a one-year sub when the 20% 'STARS' code came out over Independence Day!  There were certainly no independence from my subscription addictions...





I figure with the coupon code and the tiny $2.75 from eBate, the $220 for the year was dropped to $173.25, making each box around $15 a month, which is a good deal.  It'll save me time in hunting for coupon codes regularly. 

Now all I got to do is sit back and enjoy... my ramen noodles and peanut butter and jelly sandwhiches for the next two weeks.


----------



## jannie135 (Jul 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's pretty rare for us to get the same items from other countries. I can only think of one other time it happened and that was the Burberry lipstick. Sometimes I wished it happened more. I seem to always love the UK boxes!


 UGHGHHLSDJF The burberry lipstick is what got me to sign up. I wish it would somehow appear in my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 8, 2013)

So I cancelled earlier today, got a sorry you cancelled e-mail and just now I got an order confirmation e-mail.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 8, 2013)

> UGHGHHLSDJF The burberry lipstick is what got me to sign up. I wish it would somehow appear in my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I got a Burberry lipstick from GB US about a year ago so it's definitely possible !!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> UGHGHHLSDJF The burberry lipstick is what got me to sign up. I wish it would somehow appear in my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


If it is any consolation, the lipstick is tiny and I actually like some less expensive brands I have gotten through Ipsy better!

Of course, I did get a FS Vincent Longo lipstick from GB that is miraculous.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I cancelled earlier today, got a sorry you cancelled e-mail and just now I got an order confirmation e-mail.


 I'd email them with a screen shot of the cancel confirmation and then call them asking them to reference your latest email and just be gentle but very firm.

They won't let go of their money too easily and I really don't agree with how they handle these matters, especially since they allow themselves the liberty of delivering boxes with such lateness due to sloppy business negotiations practices with their partners.


----------



## jannie135 (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If it is any consolation, the lipstick is tiny and I actually like some less expensive brands I have gotten through Ipsy better!
> ...


 I think I collect tiny lipsticks/makeup... lol 

I think I missed out on the Longo lipstick too. I think I got whatever alternative it was for that month. Pooo...


----------



## jannie135 (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a Burberry lipstick from GB US about a year ago so it's definitely possible !!


 I signed up the month after burberry but thought I was signing up for that month lol


----------



## tabarhodes (Jul 9, 2013)

Well shoot!  I thought I cancelled my glossybox sub but I got the email this morning saying they charged me again.  I'm kinda glad. haha.


----------



## emmzk25 (Jul 9, 2013)

Updates


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 9, 2013)

Got the survey in the mail. ONLY 40 POINTS?! That's it!! It's about Sebastian product! Gessh. I wonder if they're gonna try upload more surveys to earn more points for other products? I'm defintely hooked on C. Booth Dry Oil.. One of the best out of everything. Kinda disappointed about Tarte. I tried to like it.. OK Sorry This is supposed to be on June Post. ok


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got the survey in the mail. ONLY 40 POINTS?! That's it!! It's about Sebastian product! Gessh. I wonder if they're gonna try upload more surveys to earn more points for other products? I'm defintely hooked on C. Booth Dry Oil.. One of the best out of everything. Kinda disappointed about Tarte. I tried to like it.. OK Sorry This is supposed to be on June Post. ok


 EDIT: EMAIL!


----------



## MissRoe (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi All!! This is my official FIRST post on MUT!!  I cancelled my GB on Monday. It didn't really "WOW" me for $21! I don't like how late their boxes arrive,( even though they sent an email about the polish snafu), and I definitely didn't care for the whole "Bondi Polish" drama.

I had also sent a gift GB to a friend, and there was no email/gift card or anything stating it was from me. They also left out the ModelCo eyeshadow that I used a promo code for. If by chance they try to woo me back with a promo code, I might consider it. I have never heard of ebates, but after reading these posts, I'm going to look into it!


----------



## lovepink (Jul 9, 2013)

The Sebastian survey for 40 glossydots today gave me the 30 I needed for my 1000 dots to get a box free.  I know you have to have an active subscription to redeem with dots but if you reactivate doesn't it charge your CC immediately?  I just want to cash in my 1000 dots and be done with them.  Any help or advice offered is appreciated!  TIA!


----------



## Babs (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Sebastian survey for 40 glossydots today gave me the 30 I needed for my 1000 dots to get a box free.  I know you have to have an active subscription to redeem with dots but if you reactivate doesn't it charge your CC immediately?  I just want to cash in my 1000 dots and be done with them.  Any help or advice offered is appreciated!  TIA!


 When  you reactivate an account, you can opt to pay for the box with points BUTTTTTT you better remember to cancel otherwise they will charge you the following month for another box. at least I think that's what happened to me.


----------



## lovepink (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks for the info!  I will make sure to put a reminder to cancel after they start shipping!



> Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When  you reactivate an account, you can opt to pay for the box with points BUTTTTTT you better remember to cancel otherwise they will charge you the following month for another box. at least I think that's what happened to me.


----------



## Jill6358 (Jul 9, 2013)

That gloss is cuuuuute!!!  




  Now GB, don't go F'ing up the rest of the box...


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 9, 2013)

> That gloss is cuuuuute!!! Â
> 
> 
> 
> Â  Now GB, don't go F'ing up the rest of the box...


 LMAO! So true!


----------



## Ashitude (Jul 9, 2013)

> WhenÂ  you reactivate an account, you can opt to pay for the box with points BUTTTTTT you better remember to cancel otherwise they will charge you the following month for another box. at least I think that's what happened to me.


 That is what I did. Reactivated my monthly sub and chose the option to pay with dots. Canceled as soon as the box shipped.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'd email them with a screen shot of the cancel confirmation and then call them asking them to reference your latest email and just be gentle but very firm.
> 
> ...


----------



## peggytalkpretty (Jul 10, 2013)

Updates Even though I cancelled, you never know what spoilers will pull me back in


----------



## mooreeeg (Jul 11, 2013)

Any guesses on what the other items in July's box will be?


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 11, 2013)

Haha so I know I didn't cancel on the first but I cancelled before I got an e-mail that I was charged and took the advise to contact them. I e-mailed them because I like to have information in writing. I received the following e-mail back:

Thanks for writing in! I'm sorry for any confusion! It looks like you cancelled your GLOSSYBOX subscription on 07/08 after being charged for your July GLOSSYBOX. Since you have already paid for this month's box, you will still be receiving it. However, going forward you will not be charged or receive any more shipments. I hope this clarifies.

Best,
Alex From The GLOSSYBOX Team
[email protected]
1.855.6 GLOSSY   So I replied back really nicely that I really do not want a box and I am sure a refund will not be a problem since the boxes do not ship until the last week of the month anyhow. Let's see if I receive an answer back, otherwise I will go ahead and call. I just can't afford to spend money on something I am not that excited about.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha so I know I didn't cancel on the first but I cancelled before I got an e-mail that I was charged and took the advise to contact them. I e-mailed them because I like to have information in writing. I received the following e-mail back:
> 
> ...


 I'm going to guess that the email will politely refuse you as it did me 2 to 3 times.  Then I called and was even-handed but quite firm that I want them to reverse the charges based on XYZ and that if the CS was not able to help me process this transaction, I'd like to speak to the manager.  

I'm assuming that they probably have a script or business process as in many call centers... I've worked in one many many moons ago...  its typical that the CS are instructed to not process a refund until it's been escalated X number of times and if they personally call.  

Good luck though, I hope that you have better luck then I did  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 11, 2013)

New spoiler!


----------



## tabarhodes (Jul 11, 2013)

haha I was just coming to share that!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 11, 2013)

> New spoiler!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Will put this up for a trade. Loads of drying ingredients and silicones. Not good for hair. Especially blonde highlights.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm going to guess that the email will politely refuse you as it did me 2 to 3 times.  Then I called and was even-handed but quite firm that I want them to reverse the charges based on XYZ and that if the CS was not able to help me process this transaction, I'd like to speak to the manager.
> 
> ...


----------



## rainpetal (Jul 11, 2013)

So far neither of the 2 spoilers are interesting me, so I don't think I'll be using my glossydots this month.  Hope all of you like your boxes.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Will put this up for a trade. Loads of drying ingredients and silicones. Not good for hair. Especially blonde highlights.


 yeah so I will not be using that either. That's two out of five products.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> New spoiler!
> 
> ...


----------



## xoxoJannet (Jul 11, 2013)

I have been meaning to switch my membership to a different credit card or cancel altogether but I didn't receive my box until the end of the first week of July. The previous few months have not been too exciting and June was really the determining box for whether I should stay or not. I ended up really liking the June box so was thought, "Okay, I'll just switch cards, no problem." I think within 24 hours of receiving the box, I was already charged for my next box. I canceled and contacted Glossybox via e-mail asking just to verify whether I will receive my box for "July" or not and I would like to resubscribe via a different credit card for the next month. I wanted to make sure I will not receive a duplicate box. Simple question that I'm sure _GLOSSYBOX_ has received countless of times by now. What response do I get from them via e-mail?

"Please contact our office during regular business hours, and we will be able to assist you further."

People are busy during the weekday gosh damn it. I just want a freaking confirmation/reassurance. At the most basic level, CS could have just told me to wait until the first day of the next month to resubscribe.


----------



## payton (Jul 11, 2013)

Not that excited either about the first two spoilers...I am holding out hope for a makeup item - not just skincare and hair items.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> New spoiler!
> 
> ...


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah they did! It was not quite as polite though. I guess they caught my sarcasm with them not shipping on time anyway. Well they stated on their website it states you have to cancel by the 1st. I was very tempted to tell them that *their website also says boxes ship during the third week* ... and we all know how that goes.
> 
> ...







 




 
Yeah, the sacarcasm is difficult to contain when you feel like the wool's been pulled over your head... which in fact is the case.

In pure business terms, the very fact that they have not shipped during the third week constittues 'breach of contract' and is solid grounds for you to not honor your end of the bargin if iyou so choose.  They really have nothing on you.  

I mean it's just a $20 box, but it's the double standard that gets me.  I do hold my tone though as I communicate all of this and they are usually just speechless and then "iI'll check with my manager...  okay my manager has okayed a charge reversal"  I just don't think poor business practices should be rewarded.  But ya pick your battles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...

Despite my grumblings I've signed-up for an annual sub, because in the final analysis, it's a good deal for me, I stacked stuff and got each box for $15 with the annual sub.  I've set the expectations with myself that each box will have an arrival period between the last week of said month and the first week of the following month... so that my customer satisfaction is purely based on how happy I am, with what I paid $15 for, which I tell you I am thrilled.





 




 




 




 




 




 

On posting spoilers, you can just take a screen shot and using the 'insert image' command to post the screen shot.


----------



## Ashley Curley (Jul 11, 2013)

Super excited for this months box so far. I can't get enough

hair or lip products!
Also happy this is a free box for me!


----------



## alterkate (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Will put this up for a trade. Loads of drying ingredients and silicones. Not good for hair. Especially blonde highlights.


 Really?? That's disappointing. My poor, dry, highlighted hair needs some deep moisture so I was excited until I saw this.


----------



## mermuse (Jul 11, 2013)

> Super excited for this months box so far. I can't get enough
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Also happy this is a free box for me! I totally saw that you can't get enough


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



hairy lip products!

Tee hee. It's been a long day.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Really?? That's disappointing. My poor, dry, highlighted hair needs some deep moisture so I was excited until I saw this.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yeah, I'm sorry to say that. Brazillian Blowout products sold in drugstores from Walgreen's to CVS, etc. The smell is nice but I have straight hair and its heavier that I haven't really used that much. I have lots of hair but fine long hair. I recommend Macadamia Mask or Kerastase color revive mask. Those are color friendly. Those do have silicones but not so potent as Brazillian. There's been some recalls on Brazillian Blowout concept (salons) VS products because the chemicals are harmful. You can try that but I just don't recommend it. There was another organic mask I used to love but hard to find: Davines line.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, I'm sorry to say that. Brazillian Blowout products sold in drugstores from Walgreen's to CVS, etc. The smell is nice but I have straight hair and its heavier that I haven't really used that much. I have lots of hair but fine long hair. I recommend Macadamia Mask or Kerastase color revive mask. Those are color friendly. Those do have silicones but not so potent as Brazillian. There's been some recalls on Brazillian Blowout concept (salons) VS products because the chemicals are harmful. You can try that but I just don't recommend it. There was another organic mask I used to love but hard to find: Davines line.


That sucks. I wonder why GB is sending so much drugstore stuff lately. This item and last month's C. Booth item. I don't really care if I get drugstore items, but I thought GB was supposed to be luxury. Something I can get at Kmart is not luxury in my opinion.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 12, 2013)

> That sucks. I wonder why GB is sending so much drugstore stuff lately. This item and last month's C. Booth item. I don't really care if I get drugstore items, but I thought GB was supposed to be luxury. Something I can get at Kmart is not luxury in my opinion.


 Yeah I wonder too. I agree. I love C booth dry oil. Love love the smell it can be like a perfume. My hubby loves that smell. Honestly, it is my favorite product out of everything! LOL


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah I wonder too. I agree. I love C booth dry oil. Love love the smell it can be like a perfume. My hubby loves that smell. Honestly, it is my favorite product out of everything! LOL


Lol yeah I love it too and I thought it was great, but still


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 12, 2013)

Good lord I love that C Booth Dry Oil Mist. The smell is intoxicating! Where is C Booth sold? I've never seen it in stores but I might want to pick up more when I use this bottle up. I looooooove it!

So far the two sneak peeks are good or me. I hope the rest of the box is good!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 12, 2013)

> Good lord I love that C Booth Dry Oil Mist. The smell is intoxicating! Where is C Booth sold? I've never seen it in stores but I might want to pick up more when I use this bottle up. I looooooove it! So far the two sneak peeks are good or me. I hope the rest of the box is good! Â


 Here in the South (Louisiana), I always find the best variety of C Booth at CVS Pharmacy...also, if you like the dry oil, you'll LOVE their bath oil! I use it to shave, and it literally changed my life...SO good!


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here in the South (Louisiana), I always find the best variety of C Booth at CVS Pharmacy...also, if you like the dry oil, you'll LOVE their bath oil! I use it to shave, and it literally changed my life...SO good!


Thanks that sounds amazing! I'm in the South too so I'll check there.


----------



## Ashitude (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Good lord I love that C Booth Dry Oil Mist. The smell is intoxicating! Where is C Booth sold? I've never seen it in stores but I might want to pick up more when I use this bottle up. I looooooove it!
> 
> So far the two sneak peeks are good or me. I hope the rest of the box is good!


They have it in my Target also. Seen it but never tried any until the dry oil mist. Now I want to go see what else they have there.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 12, 2013)

> Thanks that sounds amazing! I'm in the South too so I'll check there.


 Sure! Let me know how you like the bath oil! :yesss:


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 12, 2013)

How are you guys using the C Booth? I am wondering if there is something I am missing about the product.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How are you guys using the C Booth? I am wondering if there is something I am missing about the product.


 Well, It's fast drying spray. It smells so nice. It's kinda sweet but not overly sweet. If you are a fan of Vanilla scented perfumes; this is so be it. If you experienced Birchbox's infamous Beauty Protector Spray; that's it! I'm serious. You just spray and apply on your legs or all over your body after shower and massage it thru or sometimes you don't have to . It'll dry in 5 mins before you put clothes on. Now that Tiffany mentioned about bath oil which I didn't know. I better go check out the line!


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Well, It's fast drying spray. It smells so nice. It's kinda sweet but not overly sweet. If you are a fan of Vanilla scented perfumes; this is so be it. If you experienced Birchbox's infamous Beauty Protector Spray; that's it! I'm serious. You just spray and apply on your legs or all over your body after shower and massage it thru or sometimes you don't have to . It'll dry in 5 mins before you put clothes on. Now that Tiffany mentioned about bath oil which I didn't know. I better go check out the line!


Thanks!  I think I just do not get too dried out in the summer time.  I like that it is a fine mist though!


----------



## Babs (Jul 12, 2013)

Ulta. They have coupons all the time too.



> Good lord I love that C Booth Dry Oil Mist. The smell is intoxicating! Where is C Booth sold? I've never seen it in stores but I might want to pick up more when I use this bottle up. I looooooove it! So far the two sneak peeks are good or me. I hope the rest of the box is good! Â


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jul 12, 2013)

Drugstore.com has it, including this set:

http://www.drugstore.com/c-booth-bath-and-body-indulgence-kit-honey-almond/qxp480296?catid=182929

I ordered that immediately after opening my box, since my mother loved the spray so much that I gave it to her.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Good lord I love that C Booth Dry Oil Mist. The smell is intoxicating! Where is C Booth sold? I've never seen it in stores but I might want to pick up more when I use this bottle up. I looooooove it!
> 
> So far the two sneak peeks are good or me. I hope the rest of the box is good!


 I've seen it at Kmart and Ulta


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 12, 2013)

I see it in rite aid drug stores here in NY


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 12, 2013)

Like the previous posters I just mist it all over. I am recovering from a sunburn (I'll never do it again I promise) and it's keeping my skin from getting too dried out. I'm also using it like a perfume because the smell is so nice! I don't even like vanilla or foodies scents but this one is addicting for some reason!


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Like the previous posters I just mist it all over. I am recovering from a sunburn (I'll never do it again I promise) and it's keeping my skin from getting too dried out. I'm also using it like a perfume because the smell is so nice! I don't even like vanilla or foodies scents but this one is addicting for some reason!


I do like the scent too


----------



## Cindaaayduh (Jul 12, 2013)

I am pretty bummed I didn't bite on the 20% off, I use Ebates so my box would of been about $14.00, I hope they give us another 20% off coupon before it ends to buy it. Also, I'm going to hunt my target for the C.Booth, I LOVE IT!!!! The smell.. the feeling of my skin.. ahhhh!!


----------



## NewportSweetPea (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How are you guys using the C Booth? I am wondering if there is something I am missing about the product.


 I love this spray too.  It's great for summer.  I wore a dress to work the other day and picked that up, misted my legs, and got a nice sheen to my tanned summer legs.  



> Originally Posted by *Cindaaayduh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am pretty bummed I didn't bite on the 20% off, I use Ebates so my box would of been about $14.00, I hope they give us another 20% off coupon before it ends to buy it. Also, I'm going to hunt my target for the C.Booth, I LOVE IT!!!! The smell.. the feeling of my skin.. ahhhh!!


 How does the ebates work?  I have to unsub but might get back on down the road if there is another discount code and adding the ebates.


----------



## Shannon28 (Jul 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Drugstore.com has it, including this set:
> 
> ...


Thanks for pointing this out. I just made an order with that instead of resubbing to glossybox for this month. Neither sneak peak really interested me but I wanted to try the c.booth.


----------



## lovepink (Jul 13, 2013)

June surveys are up!  I only had 4 surveys.  No survey for the C Booth Dry mist oil.  Weird.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

June surveys are up!  I only had 4 surveys.  No survey for the C Booth Dry mist oil.  Weird.
same here.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 13, 2013)

Any promo codes floating around?


----------



## Cindaaayduh (Jul 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NewportSweetPea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love this spray too.  It's great for summer.  I wore a dress to work the other day and picked that up, misted my legs, and got a nice sheen to my tanned summer legs.
> 
> How does the ebates work?  I have to unsub but might get back on down the road if there is another discount code and adding the ebates.


 It's pretty simple, you go on their website. Create a user and then click on the glossybox link. From there, log into your account and check out. The only thing is that you still pay the full price and then at the end of Ebate's quarter system (Jan-March, Apr-June, July-Sept, Oct-Dec) you get the money. I got the June box and my money was deposit into my paypay account at the end of month. i think I got lucky bc June was the ending month for the quarter.


----------



## StickyLips (Jul 13, 2013)

Ladies...remember the Prestiche $40 gift card we received in our boxes a few months back?  The expiration date listed on the card is August 31, 2013 so I've been hanging onto it hoping for a 'free shipping' special.  Well, I've checked their website several times this past week and it's been down each time; almost like it doesn't exist anymore.  Their Facebook page is still up, but the last posting was on May 6.  Makes me wonder if they've gone out of business???


----------



## Alicia Loves (Jul 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> June surveys are up!  I only had 4 surveys.  No survey for the C Booth Dry mist oil.  Weird.





> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> same here.


 Mine was missing too.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StickyLips* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ladies...remember the Prestiche $40 gift card we received in our boxes a few months back?  The expiration date listed on the card is August 31, 2013 so I've been hanging onto it hoping for a 'free shipping' special.  Well, I've checked their website several times this past week and it's been down each time; almost like it doesn't exist anymore.  Their Facebook page is still up, but the last posting was on May 6.  Makes me wonder if they've gone out of business???


That's really weird....I just looked at their Facebook too. The only thing I see that's anywhere near recent is a reply on June 6th to someone's comment about winning some sort of giveaway....highly suspicious


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 13, 2013)

> Ladies...remember the Prestiche $40 gift card we received in our boxes a few months back?Â  The expiration date listed on the card is August 31, 2013 so I've been hanging onto it hoping for a 'free shipping' special.Â  Well, I've checked their website several times this past week and it's been down each time; almost like it doesn't exist anymore.Â  Their Facebook page is still up, but the last posting was on May 6.Â  Makes me wonder if they've gone out of business???


 Yeah I tried to order from them a few times. I kept getting an error "This coupon code does not exist". I emailed them twice (like since April) no response. Still no response. So I threw it away. Might be and fictious company for Glossybox or who knows. That's very suspicious!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StickyLips* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ladies...remember the Prestiche $40 gift card we received in our boxes a few months back?  The expiration date listed on the card is August 31, 2013 so I've been hanging onto it hoping for a 'free shipping' special.  Well, I've checked their website several times this past week and it's been down each time; almost like it doesn't exist anymore.  Their Facebook page is still up, but the last posting was on May 6.  Makes me wonder if they've gone out of business???


 That's weird! I bought a lotion from them right after I got the coupon, so I haven't really checked out their site since. Maybe they did go out of business?


----------



## StickyLips (Jul 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah I tried to order from them a few times. I kept getting an error "This coupon code does not exist". I emailed them twice (like since April) no response. Still no response. So I threw it away. Might be and fictious company for Glossybox or who knows. That's very suspicious!


I was thinking the same thing (that it may be a fictitious company for Glossybox).  The Prestiche website looked a lot like the Nume website where a gift voucher for $100 was given in boxes before Christmas.  Both sites had the same directional 'headings' at the top of the page.  Hmmmm


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 13, 2013)

> I was thinking the same thing (that it may be a fictitious company for Glossybox).Â  The Prestiche website looked a lot like the Nume website where a gift voucher for $100 was given in boxes before Christmas.Â  Both sites had the same directional 'headings' at the top of the page.Â  Hmmmm


 interesting theory, but nume vouchers were sent out in ipsy bags in may and i remember seeing prestiche around before i had ever heard of gb.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 13, 2013)

I went to their website to fill out my surveys and discovered that my box is already in the pack stage! It never gets packed that early! I'm excited!


----------



## StickyLips (Jul 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> interesting theory, but nume vouchers were sent out in ipsy bags in may and i remember seeing prestiche around before i had ever heard of gb.


I actually used the Nume voucher before Christmas on a curling iron/shampoo set.  My iron had burned out so I needed to buy one and the Nume voucher came around that time.  I'm very happy with the curling iron.  I still would like to use the Prestiche voucher so I'll just keep checking the website until it expires on Aug.


----------



## LolaJay (Jul 14, 2013)

So only 2 spoilers so far...the lip gloss and conditioner?


----------



## ewiggy (Jul 15, 2013)

Updates!  Can't stay away from the drama.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 16, 2013)

> So only 2 spoilers so far...the lip gloss and conditioner?


 That's it so far. We probably won't get another spoiler before the boxes ship. My box status is in the pack stage. Could it be that we'll be receiving it earlier than usual? Although I haven't had shipping issues with GB. I received my June box before July and the May box on the third week of that month. Lucky me, I guess.


----------



## penny13 (Jul 16, 2013)

What sort of disaster do we think we'll see this time? Maybe the boxes will arrive to them late to fill...or some makeup will melt....or the sun and moon were not in a good position to ship....




 It''s a little bit like watching a nice makeup filled train wreck! Can't wait!


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 16, 2013)

No Dallas Shaw this month so things seem to be quiet right now!


----------



## jrenee (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## EliseK (Jul 16, 2013)

Quote: Ladies...remember the Prestiche $40 gift card we received in our boxes a few months back?  The expiration date listed on the card is August 31, 2013 so I've been hanging onto it hoping for a 'free shipping' special.  Well, I've checked their website several times this past week and it's been down each time; almost like it doesn't exist anymore.  Their Facebook page is still up, but the last posting was on May 6.  Makes me wonder if they've gone out of business???



*Here was the response I received from Glossybox when I e-mailed them about this matter:*

*Dear Elise,We are currently looking into this matter, and will have an answer shortly.In the mean time I have added a 100 GLOSSYDOTS to your account for the inconvenience.Kind Regards,Jessie, From The GLOSSYBOX Team*


----------



## emmzk25 (Jul 16, 2013)

> Here was the response I received from Glossybox when I e-mailed them about this matter: *Dear Elise,* *We are currently looking into this matter, and will have an answer shortly.* *In the mean time I have added a 100 GLOSSYDOTS to your account for the inconvenience.* *Kind Regards,* *Jessie, From The GLOSSYBOX Team*


 What matter?


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 16, 2013)

Look at the text above the portion you quoted. The supplier is out of business so they gave her points when she inquired.


----------



## EliseK (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emmzk25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What matter?


 I added the quote, there was a glitch that caused it not to add onto my response.

Anytime you are mildly unsatisfied with Glossybox, contact them, they seem to be lenient with adding points onto accounts.  That may be a separate cause for concern, though...

~Elise


----------



## Jill6358 (Jul 17, 2013)

I want points!  I still have my coupon!  LOL  Gimme gimme gimme those dots!!!!!!  





Anyway.  I really liked the C Booth too.  I'm going to have to check my CVS here in SoCal.  That bath oil for shaving sounds bomb too!  I'm down.  My husband tried to eat my face when I sprayed the oil on, he loves the way it smells.


----------



## wldflowur13 (Jul 17, 2013)

> I actually used the Nume voucher before Christmas on a curling iron/shampoo set.Â  My iron had burned out so I needed to buy one and the Nume voucher came around that time.Â  I'm very happy with the curling iron.Â  I still would like to use the Prestiche voucher so I'll just keep checking the website until it expires on Aug.


 I tried to use my code this week only to find put that It looks like Prestiche has gone out of business. The web site doesnt pull up and they haven't posted/responsed on their Facebook page in months  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wldflowur13 (Jul 17, 2013)

> Ladies...remember the Prestiche $40 gift card we received in our boxes a few months back?Â  The expiration date listed on the card is August 31, 2013 so I've been hanging onto it hoping for a 'free shipping' special.Â  Well, I've checked their website several times this past week and it's been down each time; almost like it doesn't exist anymore.Â  Their Facebook page is still up, but the last posting was on May 6.Â  Makes me wonder if they've gone out of business???


 I actually just tried to redeem my code last week! It sedum itself seems like they've gone out of business  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> did you just email Glossybox asking them what was up?


----------



## linda37027 (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StickyLips* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ladies...remember the Prestiche $40 gift card we received in our boxes a few months back?  The expiration date listed on the card is August 31, 2013 so I've been hanging onto it hoping for a 'free shipping' special.  Well, I've checked their website several times this past week and it's been down each time; almost like it doesn't exist anymore.  Their Facebook page is still up, but the last posting was on May 6.  Makes me wonder if they've gone out of business???


 Do you remember what month you got the gift card?


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 17, 2013)

The Prestiche gift cards came in the March boxes.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## princess2010 (Jul 17, 2013)

I looked at CVS and Target and no C. Booth here in Florida. Maybe a Super Target has them, but my regular Target doesn't. Bummer.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 17, 2013)

> I looked at CVS and Target and no C. Booth here in Florida. Maybe a Super Target has them, but my regular Target doesn't. Bummer. Â


 Oh, man! I'm sorry to hear that! I'm in the South, too (Louisiana), and I've found them in Walgreen's and CVS on occasion...hope that helps!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I looked at CVS and Target and no C. Booth here in Florida. Maybe a Super Target has them, but my regular Target doesn't. Bummer.


 WOW, that's strange! I saw a bunch of that in Los Angeles' stores all over at Target and some pharmacies. I live about 30 mins away from downtown SF and the pharmacies here don't really have a lot of selection compared to Los Angeles' pharmacies. I guess it's about demographics? Like which city has the most British tourists or immigrants? Maybe C.Booth sell at Target stores in SF and Pennisula area?


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 17, 2013)

While I was searching for C Booth products, I discovered that Freeman company owns C Booth line. It's a CA company based in Beverly Hills. Now, I see why it's everywhere in LA. I probably got confused it with an Australian company (The logo color and fonts look alike!) http://aussie.com/en_US/products/?utm_source=google&amp;utm_medium=cpc&amp;utm_term=australian%20shampoo&amp;utm_campaign=Aussie_Desktop_Search_Category_Interest&amp;utm_content=sP1BciNEg|dc_22874636672_p_australian%20shampoo

http://www.freemanbeauty.com/products/c-booth

http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/private/snapshot.asp?privcapId=984181


----------



## mooreeeg (Jul 17, 2013)

Any other guesses as to what will be in July's box? Trying to decide whether to subscribe this month or not. The spoilers so far haven't won me over  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shannon28 (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WOW, that's strange! I saw a bunch of that in Los Angeles' stores all over at Target and some pharmacies. I live about 30 mins away from downtown SF and the pharmacies here don't really have a lot of selection compared to Los Angeles' pharmacies. I guess it's about demographics? Like which city has the most British tourists or immigrants? Maybe C.Booth sell at Target stores in SF and Pennisula area?


They don't sell at my local Target either. (I'm in Oregon). I just ended up ordering from the link someone posted.


----------



## kimmyduhh (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EliseK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Not trying to complain but its funny to see how inconsistent Glossybox is with their customers.  I reached out to them regarding this same issue and this is the reply back I got:

*Jessie* *replied:*

*Dear Kimberly,** *

*
We have contacted the company regarding this issue. Once we receive a reply we will e-mail you with their response and resolution.*

* *

*
I apologize for the inconvenience, and thank you for your patience.*

* *

*
Kind Regards,*

*
Jessie, From The GLOSSYBOX Team*


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kimmyduhh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not trying to complain but its funny to see how inconsistent Glossybox is with their customers.  I reached out to them regarding this same issue and this is the reply back I got:
> 
> ...


----------



## Nathelin (Jul 18, 2013)

Hello! Im new to makeuptalk and Glossybox. 

I live in Sweden so I get the swedish version of Glossybox. My first will be the june box. And its a special edition blue one with starfish on it, i think the UK has the same packaging. What bums me out is that it some summer edition. Summer is over in late august here since Sweden is so far north so it would made sense to have it as a july-.box atleast.

Glossybox is the only company that has a service like this in sweden so it has been spoken of alot in the blogging community.


----------



## kimmyduhh (Jul 18, 2013)

> Not trying to complain but its funny to see howÂ inconsistent Glossybox is with their customers. Â I reached out to them regarding this same issue and this is the reply back I got: *Jessie* Â *replied:* *Dear Kimberly, We have contacted the company regarding this issue. Once we receive a reply we will e-mail you with their response and resolution. I apologize for the inconvenience, and thank you for your patience. Kind Regards, Jessie, From The GLOSSYBOX Team*





> Most of the sub companies do this and it's pretty annoying, but they probably don't count on everyone relaying what was compensated back to a message board. I know BB is incredibly inconsistent as well. Part of Glossybox's problem is they use interns for this stuff I think from some ads they were running a while back looking for interns in Customer Service.


 Surprisingly I haven't had any issues with Birchbox but Glossybox has drove me absolutely crazyyyyyy! At the end of Feb I ordered a gift box for a friend for her birthday...it took me 9 weeks to get it... I also never received 2 promotional items from coupon codes; one from the goft box and one from my march box. After contacting them about 5 times I finally got answers and they told me they would send me my missing box and a box full of extras for the inconvience. Three weeks went by- STILL NOTHIN! Then I started posting my issues on their Facebook (I hate when people do that lol) a week after that I got my missing box yet never received my "extras" or promotional items. So annoying. This month I used my glossy points. If I'm not impressed I'm canceling. Wow I feel better now that I let that out haha End of rant


----------



## penny13 (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Nathelin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hello! Im new to makeuptalk and Glossybox.
> ...


 Welcome! I would love to hear about the glossybox you get - you'll have to PM me when you get it! International boxes always seem much better compared to the US ones =)


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *penny13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Welcome! I would love to hear about the glossybox you get - you'll have to PM me when you get it! International boxes always seem much better compared to the US ones =)


----------



## JC327 (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Nathelin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hello! Im new to makeuptalk and Glossybox.
> ...


 Welcome! I am getting the German Glossybox and they have the same theme and blue box for this month. I wonder if they are sending out similar items?


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 18, 2013)

Welcome to MUT!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Nathelin (Jul 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *penny13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Welcome! I would love to hear about the glossybox you get - you'll have to PM me when you get it! International boxes always seem much better compared to the US ones =)


 Im not sure i can remember to PM evereyone but i will update it in this thread. Im going away for the last two weeks of june so hopefully august the 3rd it will have arrived when i come home. 



> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Welcome! I am getting the German Glossybox and they have the same theme and blue box for this month. I wonder if they are sending out similar items?


 Maybe all european ones are the same? It might possibly be some similar items maybe thy all get packed in the same place?. Im thinking since its a summer edition some sunlotion or perhaps bronzer. I do really not hope its a bronzer. I am too pale and they make my face look dirty. 

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Welcome to MUT!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Thanks!

My best friend also has glossybox, she has had it more than I. Ill ask her too about her items. 

Another thing, i saw in my email inbox that Glossybox has  competition for a trip for to to Barcelona/Spain, is it just us Swedes that got it?

Im trying to come up with a good reason for me to win it.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Nathelin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *penny13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't seen that contest in the German page, maybe just for Sweden. From what I have seen seems like you guys get the best Glossy boxes.


 That's probably because GB was started by Rocket Internet, which is a German start-up. All the European versions have better contents, bigger product sizes, special themed packaging, and more events/contests. I don't know why the U.S. GB is so bootleg.


----------



## Nathelin (Jul 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's probably because GB was started by Rocket Internet, which is a German start-up. All the European versions have better contents, bigger product sizes, special themed packaging, and more events/contests. I don't know why the U.S. GB is so bootleg.


 My theory is that its easier for Swedish glossybox to get sponsors since they have about thirty thousand boxes so that would mean thirty thousand products for the company that sponsors. In the US and other countries where GB is a lot bigger it might be hard for the companies to give out a huuuge lot of fullsize products. Cause im guessing there are over a hundred thousand subscribers in the US

And how much is GB in your country? I pay 21 USD for one box, seems like its the same in the US.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Nathelin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My theory is that its easier for Swedish glossybox to get sponsors since they have about thirty thousand boxes so that would mean thirty thousand products for the company that sponsors. In the US and other countries where GB is a lot bigger it might be hard for the companies to give out a huuuge lot of fullsize products. Cause im guessing there are over a hundred thousand subscribers in the US
> 
> And how much is GB in your country? I pay 21 USD for one box, seems like its the same in the US.


 I don't know if you got the blue box with starfish. I saw a picture on Instagram under Glossybox UK featured a caite nail polish!! WOW! I wish Glossybox US can follow their choices!


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 19, 2013)

Also, my GB has shipped and could be here today or tomorrow.


----------



## Nathelin (Jul 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
I don't know if you got the blue box with starfish. I saw a picture on Instagram under Glossybox UK featured a caite nail polish!! WOW! I wish Glossybox US can follow their choices!

Nice. I have been looking at them. Love the design they are so cute but havent tried them.

It will ship 25th of august and its the starfish box, but im not sure all countries has the same things inside but i do hope to get that product. So ill recive it on monday. But i wont be home until the sunday after.


----------



## AprilLouisa (Jul 19, 2013)

Aww, I wanted to share what I got in my box but I'm from UK so it wouldn't fit here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AprilLouisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Aww, I wanted to share what I got in my box but I'm from UK so it wouldn't fit here


 Sure it does! Please share.


----------



## AprilLouisa (Jul 19, 2013)

Apologies mods - didn't realise that blog links weren't allowed, sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm a newbie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> In my (UK) box this month I got dry shampoo, hair mist, facial spritz, ciate nail polish and tinted sunscreen n_n


----------



## JC327 (Jul 19, 2013)

The German one is 15 Euros so about $20 dollars give or take. Last month was a collaboration with Grazia magazine and I got a full size Butter London polish. I will try to take pics and post.


----------



## mooreeeg (Jul 19, 2013)

Any guesses as to what's in the Martha Stewart Living box?


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mooreeeg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Any guesses as to what's in the Martha Stewart Living box?


 Huh. My reaction was something like...

'Wait you mean there's a...

*order placed*

Martha Stewart Living box?'

No idea what'll be in it, but I suppose I'll find out.


----------



## sldb (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Huh. My reaction was something like...
> ...









Say what you will about Martha, but I associate her with a certain quality level. Heck, even her Kmart line (back when there was one) was better than everything else at Kmart. I know what will be in the box won't be Martha Stewart branded products. But still. Martha doesn't like crap.

So I'm taking a chance.

Plus I like "Martha Stewart Living."


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 20, 2013)

It was nice seeing the July box in packing mode so early for the month.  But the expected delivery date on my account went from 20th-24th, to 22nd-23rd, and it has yet to show it is shipped yet. 

I wish they would quit thinking their subscribers are stupid and just be honest with us! 

I've also yet to receive my replacement lipstick and oil spray that was supposed to arrive in 5-10 days (which they confirmed would be mailed out on 3rd, I started counting days on the 8th).  Time to email them again, and looks like I'll probably cancel after this month ships. This is only going to be my second month with them, and it already feels like I have to work too hard to get what I paid for.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mstlcmn (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mooreeeg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Any guesses as to what's in the Martha Stewart Living box?


 Where is the info. on this box please? I can't find any info anywhere???


----------



## mooreeeg (Jul 20, 2013)

It was on the front of their website last night. $15 for 3 products &amp; 6-month subscription to Martha Stewart Living I think...


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 20, 2013)

I wish there was at least one spoiler for the MSL box! I'm so interested but I would just like confirmation that I would like at least a product.


----------



## mstlcmn (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mooreeeg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It was on the front of their website last night. $15 for 3 products &amp; 6-month subscription to Martha Stewart Living I think...


 Found it! Thank you so much! Apparently I am blind because I swear I looked all over...LOL


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 20, 2013)

I just bought the Martha Stewart box! Ugh, they keep dragging me back! I do not have plans to get the regular August box though.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 20, 2013)

I ended up getting it too. I couldn't resist for $15 plus I used Ebates to get $2.75 back and the code for a free Babor eyeliner.


----------



## mermuse (Jul 20, 2013)

I can't even imagine what's in that Martha box, but I'm curious and wouldn't mind the magazine for a little bit either.

Hmmm.


----------



## Boulderbon (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm still having an awful time trying to find the Martha Stewart box...maybe they took it down? 

Nevermind!! hah totally found right after I posted.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 20, 2013)

> I'm still having an awful time trying to find the Martha Stewart box...maybe they took it down?Â


 I wasn't able to find it on the mobile site. Here's the link: http://campaigns.glossybox.com/us/marthastewartliving/


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 20, 2013)

Man, I am so interested in the Martha box, but at this point I'm so mad at their service it is probably wise to not buy it. 

I've had to go back and forth with "Jessie" from their customer service by email, they can't answer the right things (giving me a day v. a date my replacements were shipped, and today was the kicker, they called me by the complete wrong name, even though my name is like a million places in the email chain they see each response! My name is Amanda, he/she (?) called me Wendy!)

Apparently I verbalized how cool the Martha box might be, because my husband just gave me a look of insanity, since I had just got done complaining about the email response they gave me.

I'm pretty sure I'm going to cancel as soon as I my July box ships.  This is becoming a chore with them, its sucking all the fun out of it.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 20, 2013)

Can't help it, I'm too weak, I caved and ordered the Martha box a few minutes ago, and used the code for the free eyeliner.  But my account says different things depending on the pages.

It shows it as a box for 15$ under my orders page, one time only box.  But then when you click the Martha Box link on the orders page, it says $16.46 and something about the subscription ending in November?? Then on the Dashboard page it doesn't list any one off box orders at all. Does anybody else's account show similar differences?


----------



## Sashatiara (Jul 20, 2013)

It's my first month with Glossybox and the status of my box is paid instead of pack or ship. I also ordered a box for my sister in law and both have an estimated delivery date of July 22-23rd. I am worried that she won't get her gift by her birthday. Is this typical of Glossybox? I read that others have received their tracking already.


----------



## mooreeeg (Jul 20, 2013)

Besides occasional shipping issues, do those of you subscribed like Glossybox? I am thinking of subscribing &amp; like the items i see in past boxes but the complaints on their Facebook page have me wondering...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sashatiara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's my first month with Glossybox and the status of my box is paid instead of pack or ship. I also ordered a box for my sister in law and both have an estimated delivery date of July 22-23rd. I am worried that she won't get her gift by her birthday. Is this typical of Glossybox? I read that others have received their tracking already.


 Unfortunately it IS very typical of Glossybox. I have yet to see them ship on time, and even when they come close to shipping on time, you'll still receive it at the very very end of the month (but usually you receive it at the start of the NEXT month).



> Originally Posted by *mooreeeg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Besides occasional shipping issues, do those of you subscribed like Glossybox? I am thinking of subscribing &amp; like the items i see in past boxes but the complaints on their Facebook page have me wondering...


 I do like them, I've been subscribed since January. It's a love/annoyance sort of relationship lol, if you're totally OK with getting your box late, sometimes your profile not matching (in regard to say, skin tone or scents, etc) then you'll love it. The products are fantastic and it's well worth the money paid. Their customer service can be so-so at times and at other times just terrible. I haven't had any horrible CS yet, but I've heard stories. I always recommend trying a sub out at least once before you decide.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mooreeeg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Besides occasional shipping issues, do those of you subscribed like Glossybox? I am thinking of subscribing &amp; like the items i see in past boxes but the complaints on their Facebook page have me wondering...


 This is my second month with them, so I don't have as much experience with them as others on here.  My first box was shipped fine, but was missing one product entirely, and had perfume leakage that ruined the lipstick case.  They were quick to respond a couple hours after my initial email to get replacements, and I've been waiting two weeks already for them.  I've had to contact several times to get info on the replacements. They've lead me on the last two weeks that the replacements were already in the mail. Today finally they told me they didn't ship them out to me until the 18th, because "they had to place an order into the companies to get new products, and shipped them out on the 18th after they received them".  I don't know if this is the truth, it sounds like bull to me, but whatever I'm supposed to have them soon. They could have made things a lot simpler and saved several emails if they'd have just told me they had to order them from the companies in the first place. 

Today I ordered the Martha Stewart box, and at first it was saying 3 different things on what the price was and what I really ordered.  I just received a new invoice for the order a minute ago, with the correct information, so maybe their website was just having glitches?

I've read several complaints that customer service is slow to respond or doesn't respond.  I've only emailed, never called, and all times I've had a response back right away.  It seems missing or damaged items are a somewhat common issue too.  I think the biggest problem for me so far is their lying and cover ups. They lead people on in my opinion.  I knew that going into the sub, but I wanted to try anyways.

I like the products, I like the variety, and the sizes.  If I have any issues with July's box or Martha box I'm canceling.  I'm hoping things go smooth for a while.  So far they already lied about shipping/delivery times for my July box, so strike one!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 20, 2013)

> Unfortunately it IS very typical of Glossybox. I have yet to see them ship on time, and even when they come close to shipping on time, you'll still receive it at the very very end of the month (but usually you receive it at the start of the NEXT month). I do like them, I've been subscribed since January. It's a love/annoyance sort of relationship lol, if you're totally OK with getting your box late, sometimes your profile not matching (in regard to say, skin tone or scents, etc) then you'll love it. The products are fantastic and it's well worth the money paid. Their customer service can be so-so at times and at other times just terrible. I haven't had any horrible CS yet, but I've heard stories. I always recommend trying a sub out at least once before you decide.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I agree with Cookie. I do have a love/hate relationship with Glossybox but the price for the box and products are superb. Even better for some boxes like Wantable which is kinda kills the bank one time thing is great.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 20, 2013)

I already get Martha Steward Living magazine (for free). So wondering if 3 beauty products for $15 is worth it, that's $5 per product.  I'm probably passing on this one.  If it came without the magazine and more products, I'd probably be in.  I love her magazine, the photos are so pretty.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 21, 2013)

The products are awesome but the CS blows big time.  I had to dispute via paypal for them to pay attention to me.  If you give me crappy CS I will be your worst nightmare.  Trust and believe.


----------



## mooreeeg (Jul 21, 2013)

How many variations are there in a normal Glossybox month?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The products are awesome but the CS blows big time.  I had to dispute via paypal for them to pay attention to me.  If you give me crappy CS I will be your worst nightmare.  Trust and believe.


It's the Cherokee, babe, it's the Cherokee! LOL.....




&lt;-------- serious face, don't mess wit' da Cherokee


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's the Cherokee, babe, it's the Cherokee! LOL.....



&lt;-------- serious face, don't mess wit' da Cherokee
LOL.  You haven't dealt with my mom.  She's Tsalagi and she's worse than me when she is ticked off.


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mooreeeg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Besides occasional shipping issues, do those of you subscribed like Glossybox? I am thinking of subscribing &amp; like the items i see in past boxes but the complaints on their Facebook page have me wondering...


I've been subbed since the first box. I've liked or loved almost every box. I think there were 2 that were bummers for me. I, personally, have never had a customer service issue but others have. I think it's hit or miss depending on which CS person you get.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 21, 2013)

> I, personally, have never had a customer service issue but others have. I think it's hit or miss depending on which CS person you get.


 If I could only get cs reps besides Alex and Jessie that would be great. They annoy and bs me to no end.


----------



## Sashatiara (Jul 21, 2013)

I emailed because I was hoping my sister in law would get her box close to her birthday. I just received an email reply from Jessie in customer service saying that boxes will ship the third week of the month. I asked Jessie if there is a new shipping date since it is now the fourth week of the month. I am awaiting a response.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jul 21, 2013)

Hey folks!!  Surv's up for the C. Booth!



​




 




 



I'm trying to order the Martha Stwewart Box and I keep receiving an error reading, as per following...  Anyone else experiencing this issue?



​


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jul 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the same error when I tried to buy the box yesterday.  I gave it a second or two, then tried again and it worked fine, I thought.  Then each account/dashboard page said something different for the order and had me worried.  A couple hours after that I got a second email invoice that was accurate and now my account looks fine.  Maybe their website was just having some hiccups? * Were you finally able to get it to go through? *







 




 
No... it's still hiccupping, gurggling and spitting up the same no go message.  I'm glad that your account finally smoothed itself out, I hope my connections will be operational shortly or at least today?


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 21, 2013)

> Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm having the same issue when I go to that page, as well...it's looking like no Marthe Stewart box for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm sure it'll be fixed by tomorrow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ewiggy (Jul 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mooreeeg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Any guesses as to what's in the Martha Stewart Living box?





> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm having the same issue when I go to that page, as well...it's looking like no Marthe Stewart box for me


 WHY IS THIS HAPPENING TO ME?  Y'all said "Martha Stewart Living Box" and I nearly imploded, I couldn't click shit fast enough. And now.. I'm just getting "An error occurred while processing this request" when I go to the page.

Glossybox, you're ruining my life.


----------



## saidfreeze (Jul 21, 2013)

Any codes floating around?


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 21, 2013)

> Any codes floating around?


 *babor* for a free eyeliner and *summer* for a free opi liquid sands polish in can't let go.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saidfreeze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Any codes floating around?


 


> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *babor* for a free eyeliner and *summer* for a free opi liquid sands polish in can't let go.


 I tried the code for the polish yesterday when buying the Martha box, and it wouldn't allow it.  It did let me use the code for the eyeliner, even though the details said it expired the previous day.  Both codes had the same fine print details (except the expiration dates), so I don't understand why one was allowed and the other wasn't.  Weird!







> Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LOL, for some reason your "couldn't click shit fast enough" amused me enough to giggle out loud, and my husband thinks I'm even more of a loony! He's all, "why is that so funny to you?"  I just told him I guess because I can relate on many levels and I can picture somebody in that scenario in my head acting it out.  I guess I am very easily amused!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 21, 2013)

> WHY IS THIS HAPPENING TO ME? Â Y'all said "Martha Stewart Living Box" and I nearly imploded, I couldn't click shit fast enough. And now.. I'm just getting "An error occurred while processing this request" when I go to the page. Glossybox, you're ruining my life. I LOVE.your.posts... That is all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ewiggy (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL, for some reason your "couldn't click shit fast enough" amused me enough to giggle out loud, and my husband thinks I'm even more of a loony! He's all, "why is that so funny to you?"  I just told him I guess because I can relate on many levels and I can picture somebody in that scenario in my head acting it out.  I guess I am very easily amused!


  
Hahahah.. I think we've all had those wild, flailing-and-clicking moments. I'm not even in love with Martha, but a Martha Glossybox just put me right over the edge!  Men will never understand us!
 
And Tiffany, I think it's mutual, you're hilarious.. Except MUT won't let me quote your posts. I swear I've clicked your post 17 times, trying to quote you. They're trying to keep us apart!!!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 22, 2013)

The link to order the Martha Stewart Living box is working again for those of you who are interested.

http://campaigns.glossybox.com/us/marthastewartliving/


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 22, 2013)

Gah..! The nerve ! How dare they try to separate us ?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 22, 2013)

> Gah..! The nerve ! How dare they try to separate us ?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Clearly, they're not very find of me quoting you either. since I've screwed it up like, three times now..


----------



## Boulderbon (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *babor* for a free eyeliner and *summer* for a free opi liquid sands polish in can't let go.


 I just tried both of these codes and neither worked. If you spot another code out there, let us know!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Boulderbon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just tried both of these codes and neither worked. If you spot another code out there, let us know!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />








 




 
Gosh darn, pickin, friggin...  me too, eBates still works though!  But once you've had a taste of a 'code' it's never the same again!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Well, that's assuming one gets the item to begin with. The key to happiness with GB is to not expect anything. I won't be heartbroken if they forget to include the eyeliner.


 Yeah, it's all about setting proper expectations, you are right  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...


----------



## Boulderbon (Jul 22, 2013)

I just ordered the Martha Stewart box, and it had me fill out a survey. Basically it asked skin tone, hair color, hair type and which category would you consider yourself in..trendy, chic, classic, adventurous etc.....at the end of the survey it said thanks for subscribing to glossybox which I found strange since I'm already subscribed. So, based on the questions asked, I would guess bb cream, hair product and/or lipstick, nail polish.


----------



## jannie135 (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Boulderbon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just ordered the Martha Stewart box, and it had me fill out a survey. Basically it asked skin tone, hair color, hair type and which category would you consider yourself in..trendy, chic, classic, adventurous etc.....at the end of the survey it said thanks for subscribing to glossybox which I found strange since I'm already subscribed. So, based on the questions asked, I would guess bb cream, hair product and/or lipstick, nail polish.


 That was the same beauty profile we took for the normal boxes. I was confused as to why we had to take it again, but it felt like GB was treating the Martha Stewart box as a separate subscription... if that makes sense?


----------



## SubJunkie (Jul 23, 2013)

I skipped the survey :/


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 23, 2013)

I skipped the survey too. When I cancel and then reactivate my subscription it brings the same survey up again. I doubt it has anything to do with the Martha box.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 23, 2013)

It doesn't. That survey has come up every time I buy one of their limited edition boxes. Their website set-up is not sophisticated enough to differentiate subscription orders from one-off orders.


----------



## Lorenk (Jul 23, 2013)

I keep reloading this page in the hopes that someone will receive their box, so I can see what I'm missing out on...

Also, do you think they'll give us a look into the Martha Stewart box? I want to get it...but right now all I know is that there are 3 items.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 23, 2013)

Yeahhh!!! I got an email confirmation that my Glossybox has been shipped!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 23, 2013)

> Yeahhh!!! I got an email confirmation that my Glossybox has been shipped!


 OH MY! Just checked my shipping tracking. As of July 22nd, it's in Nevada! Boy it's early! That's the news that its arriving before Aug. 1st ! LOL


----------



## jrenee (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yeahhh!!! I got an email confirmation that my Glossybox has been shipped!
> ...


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 23, 2013)

Shipped as well!


----------



## sldb (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Grrr - very envious!  My box status is still at "pay" with an estimated delivery date of "between 7/24/13 and 7/28/13".


 Me too.


----------



## jrenee (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *mooreeeg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Besides occasional shipping issues, do those of you subscribed like Glossybox? I am thinking of subscribing &amp; like the items i see in past boxes but the complaints on their Facebook page have me wondering...
> ...


----------



## Alicia Loves (Jul 23, 2013)

I got a shipping confirmation today! Looks like it shipped on the back on the 15th though so it should be here soon!


----------



## Boulderbon (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a shipping confirmation today! Looks like it shipped on the back on the 15th though so it should be here soon!


 Same! Looks like it's already making it's way here, maybe 2 or 3 more days for me.


----------



## sleepykat (Jul 23, 2013)

> Yeahhh!!! I got an email confirmation that my Glossybox has been shipped!


 I did, too. It's allegedly in Indiana.


----------



## Jill6358 (Jul 23, 2013)

YAH SHIPPING CONF!!!!  w00t!!


----------



## Jill6358 (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did, too. It's allegedly in Indiana.


 Riiiight?  Supposedly shipped a few days ago.  Should be in SoCal Thurs-ish.  I love this!  Please send shipping conf late every time.  LOL


----------



## PsyDivaES (Jul 23, 2013)

Hmmm... Tracking says at 5:45 pm yesterday it was in Nevada. I'm in SoCal; am I being too optimistic to think that I might have it in my hands tomorrow?


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 23, 2013)

> Hmmm... Tracking says at 5:45 pm yesterday it was in Nevada. I'm in SoCal; am I being too optimistic to think that I might have it in my hands tomorrow?


 I'm in NoCal; may get it tmrw or Thurs as well ðŸ˜ƒ


----------



## Jill6358 (Jul 23, 2013)

Mine still says IN, yesterday at 4:30.  I think you're a day ahead of me.  It usually comes to Compton before SD?  Or is that Ipsy...can't remember.  I may not be til Friday then.  It will still probably come before my damn Lip Factory this month.  [ridiculous]  

Good luck to you girls!  I hope it's tomorrow for yall!


----------



## ewiggy (Jul 23, 2013)

Wow, aren't we like.. three weeks early??


----------



## jayeme (Jul 23, 2013)

Mine still hasn't shipped  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is only my second month of Glossybox, but last month was so late, so if I get the July box before August I guess I'm considering it a success!


----------



## livindadream (Jul 23, 2013)

Brazilian Blowout can be found in Walgreens or CVS stores but BB doesn't sell into them.  BB is a salon-exclusive product that's guaranteed only when purchased at a certified salon/stylist or certified beauty supply store.  I asked my stylist about this and she said there is a ton of diversion when it comes to beauty products, especially high-end hair care products.  I love BB and have found their shampoos/conditioners to be A-MA-ZING and I have naturally straight hair and don't need the treatment. But the volume shampoo/conditioner and the masque have really helped keep my highlighted hair shiny and healthy.  I'm stoked for this box!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 23, 2013)

> Wow, aren't we like.. three weeks early??


 bahahahahaha!!!


----------



## jrenee (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *livindadream* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Brazilian Blowout can be found in Walgreens or CVS stores but BB doesn't sell into them.  BB is a salon-exclusive product that's guaranteed only when purchased at a certified salon/stylist or certified beauty supply store.  I asked my stylist about this and she said there is a ton of diversion when it comes to beauty products, especially high-end hair care products.  I love BB and have found their shampoos/conditioners to be A-MA-ZING and I have naturally straight hair and don't need the treatment. But the volume shampoo/conditioner and the masque have really helped keep my highlighted hair shiny and healthy.  I'm stoked for this box!


 This is very helpful!  I don't know anything about this company and product, but I have super-straight hair (I'm so sad I can't even retain a curl for an hour) and I'm glad it's something I can use.


----------



## NikNik455 (Jul 23, 2013)

Anyone have any spoilers for the Martha Stewart box?


----------



## jannie135 (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, aren't we like.. three weeks early??


 That's why no one's really paying attention to this thread... unless it's to ask about the Martha Stewart box lol

Everyone's probably expecting their's during the first two weeks of August...

I hope this isn't a lame box. It makes me nervous that it's on time... like they didn't have much to put in the boxes... o_o

I guess we'll have to see!!

I hope I get my tracking soon!


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 24, 2013)

Yay! I got my shipping notice early this morning, and it apparently had been shipped out last Friday.  Was in Sparks, NV this morning, and it usually takes a full day to get to Los Angeles from there, but it already made it here tonight.  So I should be getting mine tomorrow or Thursday. Woo-hoo!


----------



## sleepykat (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay! I got my shipping notice early this morning, and it apparently had been shipped out last Friday.  Was in Sparks, NV this morning, and it usually takes a full day to get to Los Angeles from there, but it already made it here tonight.  So I should be getting mine tomorrow or Thursday. Woo-hoo!


 See, I like this much better--send me the tracking when the package is actually on the move, not when a label has been created and it still sits in the warehouse for days.


----------



## Savinggrace87 (Jul 24, 2013)

My estimated shipping date scooched forward again to the 26-27th. That has to be the final delay because I emailed CS Monday and they ensured me my box would ship THIS week. If not I am going to email again. This is my second month with Glossybox and it's the second late box. I really liked that they sent out an explanation email last month to explain the delay. I would have liked the same this month. I had hoped to learn what the hold up was, but got NO explanation from CS.... I am so impatient!


----------



## Savinggrace87 (Jul 24, 2013)

It is also my daughter Alexis's sixth birthday today!!!! 



 to her---&gt;  

!!!!


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jul 24, 2013)

> My estimated shipping date scooched forward again to the 26-27th. That has to be the final delay because I emailed CS Monday and they ensured me my box would ship THIS week. If not I am going to email again. This is my second month with Glossybox and it's the second late box. I really liked that they sent out an explanation email last month to explain the delay. I would have liked the same this month. I had hoped to learn what the hold up was, but got NO explanation from CS.... I am so impatient!Â


 Oh sweetheart, you'll soon learn how glossybox works. The boxes are actually EARLY this month!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (And mine hasn't shipped yet either, so I'm jealous of the ladies getting theirs today! Ya'all better post some pics and give me my glossy fix! Lol)


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Savinggrace87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My estimated shipping date scooched forward again to the 26-27th. That has to be the final delay because I emailed CS Monday and they ensured me my box would ship THIS week. If not I am going to email again. This is my second month with Glossybox and it's the second late box. I really liked that they sent out an explanation email last month to explain the delay. I would have liked the same this month. I had hoped to learn what the hold up was, but got NO explanation from CS.... I am so impatient!


 Mine's showing up in Kearny, NJ, but I haven't received a shipping notice just yet, but I used that trick someone posted about last month where you put in your order number in an old tracking link. Hopefully, I'll get it this week.

Anyone get theirs yet? I'm dying to know what's in it. Please post a picture or, at the very least, a list of the contents!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 24, 2013)

OMG !!! *gittigy gittigy goo* (aka Quagmire "Family Guy" http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BLoIA5SP7pA&amp;desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DBLoIA5SP7pA It had arrived at my post office this morning at pacific time!! Please please come to me today!! Don't make yourself home at the post office for an additional day! *gittigy gittigy goo*


----------



## JenniferV (Jul 24, 2013)

Mine just showed up!!!


----------



## tasertag (Jul 24, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif






Mine just showed up!!!




That looks like a pretty good box.


----------



## jayeme (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
So exciting!! Not sure what some of it is, though, any chance you could post a list of the products?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 24, 2013)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Mine just showed up!!! Wow! That's a lot of products!!! I love Nail. inc polish color. I will put up brazillian blowout for a trade bec I have a naturally straight hair, it's a drugstore brand (no disrepect but I just never seem to have any luck with drugstore brands that won't make my hair to be allergic!) and it's loads of silicones and some components aren't good for you (there were some reports about it) but if you don't care and love the product: great ðŸ˜ƒ


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yay! Would you mind listing what the items are? Especially the one on the bottom left. 

Edit: Ahh that must be the brazillian blowout?


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 24, 2013)

> Yay! Would you mind listing what the items are? Especially the one on the bottom left.Â  Edit: Ahh that must be theÂ brazillian blowout?


 Yup, it is. It was part of the spoiler if you go back on this form between page 1-3


----------



## brio444 (Jul 24, 2013)

How many times are they going to send us the same Bulgari scent?  I haaaaaaaate it.  Like have to immediately get it out of my house because it irritates my eyes hate it, and we already got it as the soap and the tea bag and I think perfume too (though that may have been a BB or other sub box)?  Super-ugh on that.  SUPER ugh.  I feel like GB bought a huge closeout set of that shit and is sending it out piecemeal.


----------



## JenniferV (Jul 24, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## PsyDivaES (Jul 24, 2013)

I really like that box. Mine is showing out for delivery! Almost makes up for starting out my day with a dead car battery


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks Jennifer! Looks like a great box this time.


----------



## cbearNoVa (Jul 24, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I am new to the forum, and this is my second month with Glossybox. Thank you for keeping those like me (impatient) updated as soon as you get your boxes! I've been trolling 





My box is in NJ, but they have not sent out a shipping notice. If you have your order number you can track the package by using the link to track a previously delivered package and pasting in the order number. Once you submit the tracking number will appear below, and you can then go to the usps website for more detailed info. Hope that helps!

By the way, this month's box looks interesting so far, I love the Bulgari shampoo!! 

I hope to get my July box this week.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow! That's a lot of products!!! I love Nail. inc polish color. I will put up brazillian blowout for a trade bec I have a naturally straight hair, it's a drugstore brand (no disrepect but I just never seem to have any luck with drugstore brands that won't make my hair to be allergic!) and it's loads of silicones and some components aren't good for you (there were some reports about it) but if you don't care and love the product: great ðŸ˜ƒ


 Someone mentioned upthread that it's actually a salon exclusive brand, but is sold through drugstores unauthorized similar to the way Kerastase and Bumble &amp; Bumble products will show up in CVS, Walgreen's, etc. with a disclaimer on the label stating that the company cannot guarantee the product if it's not purchased through an authorized retailer.


----------



## ewiggy (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It makes me nervous that it's on time... like they didn't have much to put in the boxes... o_o


 Haha, that's exactly what I was thinking. I'm suspicious that they suddenly are sending boxes in the actual month they're meant for!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 24, 2013)

Ah! That box looks incredible!!! I received shipping notice today, and mine should be here I'd say in 3-4 days





I do, however, have one thing to say in regards to this box....

OMG WHYYYYYYY another BVLGARI au the blanc PRODUCT!?!?! Whyyyyyyyyyyy? I didn't like it the first two times they put them in the box! Can we PRETTY PLEASE try something else now?! 





...........ok.......I'm calm now.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ah! That box looks incredible!!! I received shipping notice today, and mine should be here I'd say in 3-4 days
> 
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> At least the body wash is more useful than the soap and bath tea bag. I ended up giving both of them away. The month after a collab box is always a letdown.


This is very true! I just REALLY do not like the fragrance. It's so strong for me and gives me a headache something terrible! I do know some people that adore the scent though, so this definitely will be a gift.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 24, 2013)

> Someone mentioned upthread that it's actually a salon exclusive brand, but is sold through drugstores unauthorized similar to the way Kerastase and Bumble &amp; Bumble products will show up in CVS, Walgreen's, etc. with a disclaimer on the label stating that the company cannot guarantee the product if it's not purchased through an authorized retailer.


 You're right! It's hard to make a trip to a beauty store that is usually out of the way where you frequently visit the most are pharmacies and grocery stores. ðŸ˜’


----------



## mooreeeg (Jul 24, 2013)

Cool


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 24, 2013)

Dear Post Office: Thank you for not holding my fantastic Glossybox package in hostage. Countdown to hopefully one more hour ! 5 30 PMish pacific time.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Dear Post Office:
> 
> Thank you for not holding my fantastic Glossybox package in hostage. Countdown to hopefully one more hour ! 5 30 PMish pacific time.


 WOOT!! Can't wait! I'm excited for you Lol!! Post pics  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jul 24, 2013)

Found a YouTube video by Aimee Garcia and she received the same box as above....same shades. I'm dying to try that figs n rouge!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 24, 2013)

Ah! It's been an hour; still no sight of the box yet!! It's 5 30 PM pacific time. HURRY IT UP!


----------



## Jill6358 (Jul 24, 2013)

Eeeeeeeeppppp!!!  I'm not looking I'm not looking!  I want to cheat so bad, but I do every month and then I hate my box when I don't get the item someone else got.  LOL  This month I'm not doing it!  Yayyyy for happy boxes, so excited yall are enjoying!  

HAVE FUNNNN   &lt;3


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 24, 2013)

Sorry, I had to rush out to go to the park to play. The box arrived at around 6 20 PM LATE. Same contents as the spolier as shown above. I love the lip and polish. Tiny bottle of polish (smaller than the Etsy standard of indie polishes in mini sizes). Will take picture later with a nail swatch and lip (very sheer and its something that I would invest in other colors)


----------



## PsyDivaES (Jul 24, 2013)

Yay, finally got home to see my box (after stopping to pick up a new car battery ðŸ˜). Mine is exactly the same as the one previously posted. Love it! ðŸ‘


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 24, 2013)

Hmmm.....

Could it be we're all getting the exact same contents in our GB this month?????


----------



## sleepykat (Jul 24, 2013)

> Hmmm..... Could it be we're all getting the exact same contents in our GB this month?????


 Or maybe the first wave of shipments are the same?


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Or maybe the first wave of shipments are the same?


 That could definitely be the case...I'm hoping to receive the exact same contents as those listed above, and since my tracking info says my box should be delivered on Friday, I'm crossing fingers, toes, eyes, etc.. that your right!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 24, 2013)

the contents of the martha stewart box was posted on the gb site. i would regret getting the box had i not gotten it for less than $15.



Spoiler



olay daily facial cloths, pantene pro-v heat shield, olay complete all-day moisturizer spf 15


----------



## lovepink (Jul 24, 2013)

Wow that seems really underwhelming!  



> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the contents of the martha stewart box was posted on the gb site. i would regret getting the box had i not gotten it for less than $15.
> olay daily facial cloths, pantene pro-v heat shield, olay complete all-day moisturizer spf 15


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> the contents of the martha stewart box was posted on the gb site. i would regret getting the box had i not gotten it for less than $15.
> 
> olay daily facial cloths, pantene pro-v heat shield, olay complete all-day moisturizer spf 15
> Glad I passed on this one.


----------



## saidfreeze (Jul 24, 2013)

> Glad I passed on this one.


 Kinda bummed... But maybe I've never tried any of these so there's always some hope!


----------



## jayeme (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> the contents of the martha stewart box was posted on the gb site. i would regret getting the box had i not gotten it for less than $15.
> 
> olay daily facial cloths, pantene pro-v heat shield, olay complete all-day moisturizer spf 15
> That is kind of ridiculous. I thought Glossybox was about discovering new favorite products we wouldn't have otherwise tried, not trying to pass off drugstore merchandise as something exciting.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jul 24, 2013)

I've been wanting to try those facial cloths, I always put them in my cart but never end up buying them. The brand I use now dries my face out a bit. I'm not especially impressed, but still looking forward to the box and magazine. (Ebates helped!)


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 24, 2013)

> That is kind of ridiculous. I thought Glossybox was about discovering new favorite products we wouldn't have otherwise tried, not trying to pass off drugstore merchandise as something exciting.


 sure, but for $15, i wasn't expecting much. hopefully, they're full sized at least. my mom or best friend will appreciate it.


----------



## saidfreeze (Jul 24, 2013)

> sure, but for $15, i wasn't expecting much. hopefully, they're full sized at least. my mom or best friend will appreciate it.


 I was thinking the same thing.. My mom makes out like a bandit!


----------



## ewiggy (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> the contents of the martha stewart box was posted on the gb site. i would regret getting the box had i not gotten it for less than $15.
> 
> olay daily facial cloths, pantene pro-v heat shield, olay complete all-day moisturizer spf 15
> ...


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi! Do you want me to put a spoiler box of my contents or out in plain? I cannot do spolier via mobile soo I have wait until tmrw. Good night!


----------



## sleepykat (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> the contents of the martha stewart box was posted on the gb site. i would regret getting the box had i not gotten it for less than $15.
> 
> olay daily facial cloths, pantene pro-v heat shield, olay complete all-day moisturizer spf 15
> Oh, dear. I am pretty easy to please for subs, but that is not a $15 box. Sample Society is $15 and gives you fancy products and more of them.


----------



## jannie135 (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hi! Do you want me to put a spoiler box of my contents or out in plain? I cannot do spolier via mobile soo I have wait until tmrw. Good night!


 I wouldn't mind seeing your box without a spoiler tag. I don't come on to these forums expecting to not see whats inside boxes anyways lol (I HAVE NO PATIENCE!!! I'm the person opening their mail halfway up the driveway or in the car at red lights on the way to work.)


----------



## jannie135 (Jul 25, 2013)

Off topic::

Am I the only one wishing there was a sub for books?? I know I could always go to the library and get books for free, then pay overdue fines... but I like owning books... and I love a good book discussion!

I wish there was one so that there would be a forum I could stay up all night checking and posting opinions on whatever book people read for the month. It would be cool if there was an ebook sub too. 

Just sayin'


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, dear. I am pretty easy to please for subs, but that is not a $15 box. Sample Society is $15 and gives you fancy products and more of them.
> The magazine is $28/month, so it would be $14 for six months, plus the three items. I know they're not thrilling, but $15 ($12.25 w/ebates) doesn't seem like such a bad deal to me.
> ...


----------



## jannie135 (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As for books, I haven't tried it, but there's this:
> 
> http://justtherightbook.com


 Mind blown. How come I couldn't find this when I googled it?! lol


----------



## jannie135 (Jul 25, 2013)

just the right book is expensive... lol.


----------



## sleepykat (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Savinggrace87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It is also my daughter Alexis's sixth birthday today!!!!
> 
> ...


 Shes so cute! Happy birthday!!!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That was fast! looks like it has 2 of the items I received in my German glossy box and the same theme.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cbearNoVa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> ...


 Welcome!


----------



## Jill6358 (Jul 25, 2013)

The full box name is Martha Stewart Living: Inmate Chic.  They can only buy Oil of Olay in the big house.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 25, 2013)

Boo on the Martha Box! At least I have the magazine to look forward to. Hoping to get my regular box today!


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jul 25, 2013)

> The full box name is Martha Stewart Living: Inmate Chic. Â They can only buy Oil of Olay in the big house. Â


 Bahshahaha! Too funny!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is kind of ridiculous. I thought Glossybox was about discovering new favorite products we wouldn't have otherwise tried, not trying to pass off drugstore merchandise as something exciting.


 I agree, I'm really glad that I didn't buy the MSB .

Those products do not go hand-in-hand with what GB has represented themselves to be or Martha Stwewart for that matter.  

I absolutely thought it'd be some summery fun... guest bathroom products or something pretty for party entertaining... along the lines of BirchBox's early spring Garden Box, the box value remains similar to what it is now, but just something not so entirely tried and lack-luster.

The July box looks really terrific!  I like the all of it!


----------



## Babs (Jul 25, 2013)

I wonder if you even get the cool pink box or that green cardboard birchbox man like drawer box.


----------



## naturalactions (Jul 25, 2013)

Ugh! When will I learn to wait for spoilers for these one off boxes?! Totally regretting the MSB purchase now...


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 25, 2013)

Here's my box that I got it yesterday (Wednesday) which was rare that I got it early.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 25, 2013)

Nice! Thanks for the pictures. Mine arrives today. I'm excited!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks. I'm kinda disappointed that there weren't enough polish in Nails, Inc. I had to swish up/down to gather more polish ðŸ˜’. Maybe production flaw? Well at least I have my Essie.


----------



## lisak0417 (Jul 25, 2013)

Did anyone redeem their Glossydots for this month's box, and if so did you get an e-mail from Glossybox with shipping information?  Or any e-mail at all with a confirmation?  They keep telling me that I will receive an shipping e-mail "within a few days," but I haven't gotten it yet and think it's weird since so many of you ladies have gotten your boxes already. Just wondering!  Thanks!!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The magazine is $28/month, so it would be $14 for six months, plus the three items. I know they're not thrilling, but $15 ($12.25 w/ebates) doesn't seem like such a bad deal to me.
> 
> ...


 I get Martha Stewart Living for free.  I only pay for one or two subscriptions and I get about 20 magazines a month. Most of them are free for filling out surveys and such.  I also can get Olay and Pantene products at the grocery store for less than $5 each with coupons so that's enough of an incentive for me not to sign up for the box.  I wish it has higher end items seems like it really could have been an awesome box/theme.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I get Martha Stewart Living for free.  I only pay for one or two subscriptions and I get about 20 magazines a month. Most of them are free for filling out surveys and such.  I also can get Olay and Pantene products at the grocery store for less than $5 each with coupons so that's enough of an incentive for me not to sign up for the box.  I wish it has higher end items seems like it really could have been an awesome box/theme.


 I'm hopeless at filling out surveys, but don't mind writing reviews. The last thing I was offered for free was a pocket chainsaw! Clearly your method gets better freebies.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lisak0417* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone redeem their Glossydots for this month's box, and if so did you get an e-mail from Glossybox with shipping information?  Or any e-mail at all with a confirmation?  They keep telling me that I will receive an shipping e-mail "within a few days," but I haven't gotten it yet and think it's weird since so many of you ladies have gotten your boxes already. Just wondering!  Thanks!!


No.....because I'm at 990 Glossydots.





Did I mention how obnoxiously annoying that is. LOL....grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm hopeless at filling out surveys, but don't mind writing reviews. The last thing I was offered for free was a pocket chainsaw! Clearly your method gets better freebies.


 I coupon too, at the grocery and drug stores.  With a good sale and coupons I can usually score drug store makeup (among other things...dental care, cat treats, dish soap etc) for free.


----------



## DragonChick (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lisak0417* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone redeem their Glossydots for this month's box, and if so did you get an e-mail from Glossybox with shipping information?  Or any e-mail at all with a confirmation?  They keep telling me that I will receive an shipping e-mail "within a few days," but I haven't gotten it yet and think it's weird since so many of you ladies have gotten your boxes already. Just wondering!  Thanks!!


 I haven't received any shipping confirmation yet, but after last month's ongoing CS nightmare that's still unresolved, I'm not getting my hopes up since I used Glossydots for it. If I get it I get it and then that's the end of Glossybox for me.


----------



## Boulderbon (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> No.....because I'm at 990 Glossydots.
> ...


 I'm at 990 also! I guess next month's will be free..oh well.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ah! That box looks incredible!!! I received shipping notice today, and mine should be here I'd say in 3-4 days
> 
> ...


----------



## Souly (Jul 25, 2013)

My box came 2 days early. I got the same thing as lexxies. 

But they sent me bb matte in light to medium when I need medium to dark. I emailed, hopefully they can send the right color. The polish is super cute.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 25, 2013)

I went home for lunch and to my surprise my box was there! I expected it today but our mail doesn't usually run until around 4. Weird! Anyway, mine is exactly the same as everyone else's.


----------



## lisak0417 (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> No.....because I'm at 990 Glossydots.
> ...


 That's what I was at for a whole month until they posted the next month's surveys!  You're almost there!!!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lisak0417 (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I haven't received any shipping confirmation yet, but after last month's ongoing CS nightmare that's still unresolved, I'm not getting my hopes up since I used Glossydots for it. If I get it I get it and then that's the end of Glossybox for me.


 I really hope that we both get our boxes!!  I'll let you know if I hear anything!


----------



## JuliaS (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lisak0417* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone redeem their Glossydots for this month's box, and if so did you get an e-mail from Glossybox with shipping information?  Or any e-mail at all with a confirmation?  They keep telling me that I will receive an shipping e-mail "within a few days," but I haven't gotten it yet and think it's weird since so many of you ladies have gotten your boxes already. Just wondering!  Thanks!!


 I redeemed my Glossydots and did get the email notification on Tuesday.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 25, 2013)

Ugh, the two shipping companies are telling lies about my box! 

The tracking link from Glossybox (non usps) says my box was accepted by usps by my neighboring zip code on the 22nd. 

It never takes this long once USPS has accepted the package, usually, I should have had it like yesterday!  But the delivery dates listed on Glossybox went from 24-25th (on the 22nd), to 25-26 (on the 23rd), to 26-27 (what it says now), and then once you click track-that tracking page says by the 30th!

I input the same tracking number into USPS website, and it hasn't been updated from "departing Sparks, NV" on the 22nd! 

So now I don't even know which is correct!

Glossybox actually gets their act together some and gets them out "on time"....now the shipping company/post office are screwing up and holding my box hostage!  If it aint one thing its another... I guess I'll eventually get my box, but still, come on post office!!

I was expecting my box by now and waiting to paint my nails..but it hasn't arrived yet, I'm getting antsy to paint my nails, and I don't like that blue--I actually just gave my old full size bottle of it away to my sister in law last week!  I think I'll break in my new polish from Sephora I bought yesterday, "off the grid" by Sparitual. 

Unrelated/weird note...there was a post office delivery truck parked on my street at like 9:30pm, which is not normal.  I also had no mail yesterday, which isn't normal--we usually get junk mail at least.  The junk mail basket for the mail room at my apartment didn't have any new junk/trash on top from the afternoon (which was the day before's mail). All the keys for the postal package lockers that were there in the afternoon were still there at night, and the empty lockers/no keys were the same too at night from the afternoon.  I don't think we got service from the post office at all yesterday!  Something fishy is going on!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 25, 2013)

sorry to hear about your tracking woes. i received mine today.



Spoiler



instead of the dr. brandt bb, i got the evologie blemish serum, which i received in a past birchbox and really like, so i'm ok with that substitution. the nails inc. shade is the same as the color everyone's gotten so far. they did screw up and gave me two of the figs &amp; rouge lip balms.


i do love gb in that every time they mess up, it's been to my advantage. lucky me!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 25, 2013)

> sorry to hear about your tracking woes. i received mine today.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 Definitely lucky! Are they both in the same shade??


----------



## lisak0417 (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JuliaS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I redeemed my Glossydots and did get the email notification on Tuesday.


Thank you for this info....Maybe I should try calling them.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 25, 2013)

> Definitely lucky! Are they both in the same shade??


 yep!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 25, 2013)

> yep!


 Well, at least you have a spare! Orrr, a possible trade lol


----------



## saidfreeze (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> sorry to hear about your tracking woes.
> 
> i received mine today.
> ...


 They sent out evologie in March.. I think?


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jul 25, 2013)

Finally got my tracking email! It's in Nj.....come to me my precious!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 25, 2013)

> Â They sent out evologie in March.. I think?


 they did in february. i didn't get it though. i got the missha snail mask instead.


----------



## saidfreeze (Jul 25, 2013)

> they did in february. i didn't get it though. i got the missha snail mask instead.


 Ah, totally didn't think gb would have a handle on who gets what when... Hmmm :/ not bad!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 25, 2013)

> Ah, totally didn't think gb would have a handle on who gets what when... Hmmm :/ not bad!


 i'm sure it was just dumb luck. let's not give them too much credit now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jul 25, 2013)

I've gotten the blemish serum twice now! Do you think they will do something if I tell them they've sent me the same product again?


----------



## Babs (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I've gotten the blemish serum twice now! Do you think they will do something if I tell them they've sent me the same product again?


 They should send you one of the other variation products. I got the lipstick gloss duo 4 times and they sent me something else from that month to try every time because they can tell you did the survey already in a previous month.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 26, 2013)

No shipping email yet


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 26, 2013)

> No shipping email yet


 My goodness! Maybe it's time to call them?


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No shipping email yet


 Have you tried the trick of putting in your order number in a past month's tracking page? I didn't receive a shipping notice until after my box was delivered to me yesterday. Could be that your GB has already shipped and they just haven't sent you the tracking info yet.


----------



## Emr410 (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm surprised to see all of the positive reactions. I got my box today and was quite underwhelmed when I opened it. I had not read any of the spoilers so I did not know what to expect. I received the version with the evologie blemish serum. I am pretty sure I received the same/similar sample in February. I will have to double check as I still have it unopened in my stash somewhere. Everything except the balm was really tiny. I will probably only get 1-2 uses out of the masque (it's 1 oz). The serum is .17 oz, the gel is 1 oz, the polish is .13 oz, and the wipes have 10 in them. I just am not sure it was worth my money this month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaptainSassy (Jul 26, 2013)

I was with Glossybox from the beginning and then got my last box in December and I have managed to not get hooked again even with all their emails and codes. I've really think ipsy is a better value and have stuck with them BUT I just got a "we miss you" email that says* 15% off forever.*..

So.... has much changed since I've been gone? Snail shipping? Poor packaging and horrible CS?? I just don't know if I'll be wowed enough for $18/mo

What to do? What to do?


----------



## ohdahlia (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Emr410* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm surprised to see all of the positive reactions. I got my box today and was quite underwhelmed when I opened it. I had not read any of the spoilers so I did not know what to expect. I received the version with the evologie blemish serum. I am pretty sure I received the same/similar sample in February. I will have to double check as I still have it unopened in my stash somewhere.
> 
> Everything except the balm was really tiny. I will probably only get 1-2 uses out of the masque (it's 1 oz). The serum is .17 oz, the gel is 1 oz, the polish is .13 oz, and the wipes have 10 in them.
> ...


I've seen it estimated at around 35 bucks, which is significantly lower than the usual box worth.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CaptainSassy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was with Glossybox from the beginning and then got my last box in December and I have managed to not get hooked again even with all their emails and codes. I've really think ipsy is a better value and have stuck with them BUT I just got a "we miss you" email that says* 15% off forever.*..
> 
> ...


 I've been on and off with them since the beginning, but my last box was January I think? They sucked me back in with this, lol. I'll prob cancel by October because they annoy me so much. But a permanent discount was worth it.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jul 26, 2013)

> No shipping email yet


 Don't lose hope! I just got my shipping email this morning and it shipped a couple days ago.


----------



## Souly (Jul 26, 2013)

Heads up - they only have the light shade of bb matte. They are going to send me something else.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Jul 26, 2013)

Just joined Glossybox after getting my first Birchbox.  Very excited for it to be shipped!!!


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 26, 2013)

> I was with Glossybox from the beginning and then got my last box in December and I have managed to not get hooked again even with all their emails and codes. I've really think ipsy is a better value and have stuck with them BUT I just got a "we miss you" email that says *15% off forever.*.. So.... has much changed since I've been gone? Snail shipping? Poor packaging and horrible CS?? I just don't know if I'll be wowed enough for $18/mo What to do? What to do?


 That's really interesting! I personally wouldn't do it. I've only been signing up for the special collaboration boxes (Man Repeller and Dallas Shaw) I went ahead an stayed subscribed for July because I got 20% but I'm not doing anymore. If you look on Instagram their boxes from other countries are way better. I've kept up with what's been in each box all year and so far the only one that was worth the money to me is the Man Repeller box.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's really interesting! I personally wouldn't do it. I've only been signing up for the special collaboration boxes (Man Repeller and Dallas Shaw) I went ahead an stayed subscribed for July because I got 20% but I'm not doing anymore. If you look on Instagram their boxes from other countries are way better. I've kept up with what's been in each box all year and so far the only one that was worth the money to me is the Man Repeller box.






 I also think I am bummed out about the boxes because I see what they offer in other countries and i prefer most of those. rarely have I seen a box there that disappointed.


----------



## saidfreeze (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop*
> 
> 
> they did in february. i didn't get it though. i got the missha snail mask instead.


 I just got my box.... ANOTHER EVOLOGIE!  and it isn't even the duo. I'm going to email them now.


----------



## brio444 (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saidfreeze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my box.... ANOTHER EVOLOGIE!  and it isn't even the duo. I'm going to email them now.


 I'm going to be rather pissed if I get another Evologie.  I already preemptively cancelled after seeing another headache-inducing Bulgari product, and sent them a long email explanation of why I was canceling.  Supposedly everyone else loves the Bulgari stuff and that's why they keep sending it.  (lol).  Just not sure my calling and whining about a duplicate will have much effect if I've already cancelled... (I did get a response back from the COO with some decent coupon codes, so I will probably just jump back in for collab boxes as they come up).


----------



## CaptainSassy (Jul 26, 2013)

Yeah I've been reading through some reveals and comments and I think I won't resub. But I do have 1100 glossydots but I don't think I can redeem those unless I do sub. Wish it were like Julep and I could skip months.


----------



## jannie135 (Jul 26, 2013)

I got the evologie too and it the same as the one from feb (size and everything) but it doesn't come as a duo. I emailed them. Also... did they skip the glossymag this month? lol...

Woah I got a reply in ten minutes!!! She told me to choose five things that they've sampled in the past that I want to try and they'll try to send one out. Woot.


----------



## sleepykat (Jul 26, 2013)

If anyone wants to trade for other Glossybox items, here is a thread to list what you have and what you want: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136874/july-2013-glossybox-swaps


----------



## JC327 (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> No shipping email yet
> ...


----------



## saidfreeze (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the evologie too and it the same as the one from feb (size and everything) but it doesn't come as a duo. I emailed them. Also... did they skip the glossymag this month? lol...
> 
> Woah I got a reply in ten minutes!!! She told me to choose five things that they've sampled in the past that I want to try and they'll try to send one out. Woot.


 me too! Ahh what to ask for!?!


----------



## Ashley Curley (Jul 26, 2013)

I got my box today (I live in New Jersey). I would hide the text below, but I am sure everyone knows (mostly) whats in the boxes this month already.

Figs and Rouge Cherry Blossom Lip Balm

Brazilian Blowout Deep Conditioning Masque

Bvlgari Eau Parfumee Blanc Shampoo and Shower Gel (personally I love this scent, but I feel for those who hate it...haven't they sent this scent out on 3 previous occasions?)

Nails Inc. Baker Street Polish

Nicka K Cleansing Tissues- Vitamin C Variety

Evologie Blemish Serum

I am contemplating whether or not to send an email about the blemish serum...I believe I received this item in February. I prefer it over the BB cream that others received, but I still haven't used the last container up and I found a blemish treatment I like...hmm.

Overall, I can/will use every item in the box, and a few I'm excited to try. I have to say the sizes were on the small side this month.


----------



## Boulderbon (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the evologie too and it the same as the one from feb (size and everything) but it doesn't come as a duo. I emailed them. Also... did they skip the glossymag this month? lol...
> 
> Woah I got a reply in ten minutes!!! She told me to choose five things that they've sampled in the past that I want to try and they'll try to send one out. Woot.


 I just got mine and filmed my unboxing rather hastily. I was pretty annoyed that they only sent the serum also although I am using the duo they sent in february and I really like it...just wish they gave the cream also. I am off to work, I might try to get a hold of glossybox tomorrow.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 26, 2013)

I wanted to share this that brazillian blowout products aren't good for hair. That company is the same company that makes the potions thru the professional hair salons. They created these products as in after care to prolong the brazillian blowouts effects. Here's the information: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2379071/Safer-stick-straighteners-Levels-cancer-causing-formaldehyde-Brazilian-blowdry-dangerously-high.html


----------



## Emr410 (Jul 26, 2013)

> I wanted to share this that brazillian blowout products aren't good for hair. That company is the same company that makes the potions thru the professional hair salons. They created these products as in after care to prolong the brazillian blowouts effects. Here's the information: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2379071/Safer-stick-straighteners-Levels-cancer-causing-formaldehyde-Brazilian-blowdry-dangerously-high.html


 I think that the danger is in the Brazilian Blowout solution when sealed into the hair with a 450 degree flat iron during the Brazilian Blowout process. I do not think the masque is considered one of the dangerous products. With that said, I have gotten a Brazilian Blowout and absolutely LOVED the results!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 26, 2013)

> I wanted to share this that brazillian blowout products aren't good for hair. That company is the same company that makes the potions thru the professional hair salons. They created these products as in after care to prolong the brazillian blowouts effects. Here's the information: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2379071/Safer-stick-straighteners-Levels-cancer-causing-formaldehyde-Brazilian-blowdry-dangerously-high.html


 the straightening process itself can be harmful due to the formaldehyde, which is *not* an ingredient in the hair mask.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 26, 2013)

> the straightening process itself can be harmful due to the formaldehyde, which is *not* an ingredient in the hair mask.


 Oh that's good! I haven't had a chance to read the label. Does it have silicones? How is it good to Amika and Macadmia Oil masks?


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the evologie too and it the same as the one from feb (size and everything) but it doesn't come as a duo. I emailed them. Also... did they skip the glossymag this month? lol...
> 
> Woah I got a reply in ten minutes!!! She told me to choose five things that they've sampled in the past that I want to try and they'll try to send one out. Woot.





> Originally Posted by *Boulderbon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got mine and filmed my unboxing rather hastily. I was pretty annoyed that they only sent the serum also although I am using the duo they sent in february and I really like it...just wish they gave the cream also. I am off to work, I might try to get a hold of glossybox tomorrow.


 I got the evologie too in both boxes.  *Has anyone that received their boxes in the last 2 days received the Dr. Brandt? * I'm kinda seeing a pattern of slopy seconds here.  Like maybe the last round of boxes that went out were all evologie because they ran out of dr. brandt.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 26, 2013)

Here's the ingredients :


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 26, 2013)

> I got the evologie too in both boxes. Â *Has anyone that received their boxes in the last 2 days received the Dr. Brandt?* Â I'm kinda seeing a pattern of slopy seconds here. Â Like maybe the last round of boxes that went out were all evologie because they ran out of dr. brandt. Â  Â  Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow. That's crazy. I got dr Brandt in light to medium. I like this alot compared to SuperGoop CC cream. It's matte. But the problem with a couple of BB creams and that DD cream makes my face to swell. I could not figure out why it was causing to swell so kinda sucks otherwise may have to go back to regular foundation. I'm allergic to alot of sunscreen products so it has to be no sunscreen separately and mix it up with neutrogena sunscreen oil free for face and foundation bec neutrogena never make my face to swell. I discovered that I got allergic reaction to almost all sunscreens and sunscreen included make up after a trip to Maui back in '05 and my face was so puffy like I had some face lift done. It took a month to get the swelling down. ðŸ˜’


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jul 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here's the ingredients :



​




 




 
Thanks for posting this and bringing it to our attention  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...  I think we are okay from formaldehyde* *danger with this product. 

I just read the OSHA paper on smoothing products and it's release of formaldehyde and it seem to be confined to the treatment process, correct me if I'm wrong.    https://www.osha.gov/SLTC/formaldehyde/hazard_alert.html

Quoting the OSHA source, these are the names that formaldehyde can go by and a quick scan showed that the conditioner does not contain any form or derivative of the suspect substance - *"methylene glycol, formalin, methylene oxide, paraform, formic aldehyde, methanal, oxomethane, oxymethylene, or CAS Number 50-00-0. All of these are names for formaldehyde under OSHA's Formaldehyde standard."*

It does contain dimethicone though, that word ending in cone is a derivative of silicone, dimeticone, etc.... or sand, which I don't dig...  I'm always on the look out for that because my eyes hate dimethicone, silicone, you know sand in general  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...  I don't know why the damn industry likes to slip slicked up micro-granuler bits of sand in nearly every skin care and hair product out there!  Why!??!!  Tell me why!?!?!???  Cloging my pores, migrating into my eyeballs and generally just causing 'no good', who's bright idea was it to slip this crap into beauty products?  Why not just more honest ingredients for the $$ that they charge?  Is it because dimethicone is ridiculously cheap and inert?  Yes it's just a filler, a 'bulking' agent.

I'm putting the following additional info on dimethicone under spolier, it's not pleasant...

source: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3038924/ An application of 4% dimethicone gel applied on hair and scalp, physically suffocates lice and it's eggs over an eight-hour application period...  Are there implications for the pores on human skin? 

*Lexxies*, I find it difficult to avoid dimethicone deritivites, I think Korres and Nude have dimethicone free face-creams, what do you use?


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 26, 2013)

> I got the evologie too in both boxes. Â *Has anyone that received their boxes in the last 2 days received the Dr. Brandt?* Â I'm kinda seeing a pattern of slopy seconds here. Â Like maybe the last round of boxes that went out were all evologie because they ran out of dr. brandt. Â  Â  Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 it sounds like they still have stock of dr. brandt. someone earlier mentioned contacting them about getting a duplicate of the evologie and gb told her they only had the light shade left. there's no method to their madness. as for the brazilian blowout, there's alcohol in it too seemingly. i already have a hair mask i really like, so on my trade list it goes.


----------



## Jill6358 (Jul 27, 2013)

I got the Evologie too.  I love it and it works wonders, but I really would have loved something different!  That matte BB cream is a score.  Want.  I'm totally messaging them!!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 27, 2013)

I was just browsing through the magazine on the GB site, and came across a promo code. *JULYMAG* for 3, 6, or 12 months subscriptions. Code expires 8/30. Also, another limited edition box will be coming out soon (no date given). The theme is Best of Britain. I've seen this one on Instagram. Glossybox Germany is currently selling it. It looks nice!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 27, 2013)

> I was just browsing through the magazine on the GB site, and came across a promo code. *JULYMAG* for 3, 6, or 12 months subscriptions. Code expires 8/30. Also, another limited edition box will be coming out soon (no date given). The theme is Best of Britain. I've seen this one on Instagram. Glossybox Germany is currently selling it. It looks nice!


 Ooohhh...thanks for the heads up! I will DEFINITELY be purchasing this box! One of my favorite things to do in London is roam the isles of Boots and a few of their other smaller independent pharmacy style apothecaries...so many amazing products! Plus, I'm a total packaging whore... It could be straight up Castor Oil inside a bottle, but , if the packaging is stellar----I. Will. Buy. It.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 27, 2013)

> Ooohhh...thanks for the heads up! I will DEFINITELY be purchasing this box! One of my favorite things to do in London is roam the isles of Boots and a few of their other smaller independent pharmacy style apothecaries...so many amazing products! Plus, I'm a total packaging whore... It could be straight up Castor Oil inside a bottle, but , if the packaging is stellar----I. Will. Buy. It.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I would do! I've been fan of British apothecaries products since I've visited there a few times. I should make my European trip as my 'business discovery' trip. I think we should develop like a travel group for beauty enthusiasts to Europe and discover things. I would go crazy with the excitement!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 27, 2013)

My box is out for delivery!



&lt;------ subscriptionboxdeliverydaydance


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 27, 2013)

> I would do! I've been fan of British apothecaries products since I've visited there a few times. I should make my European trip as my 'business discovery' trip. I think we should develop like a travel group for beauty enthusiasts to Europe and discover things. I would go crazy with the excitement!


 I'm SO down, Lexx!! LET'S DO IT!! How much fun would that be??!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 27, 2013)

> I'm SO down, Lexx!! LET'S DO IT!! How much fun would that be??!


 Oh my god!! That would be so awesome!!! And then document and put on blogs?! Clever! It's not expensive if we do a group discount u know if enrolling into something u know??? And find travel blogs for beauty discovery so we can know where to go. Etc. I ve visited hidden alleys in Chelsea neighborhood and by Kensington palace. OMG, it was a thrilling experience. Shopkeepers are so friendly and offer you a tea and talk endless about beauty! Ahhh! I better stop dreaming ok stay on Glossybox topic here.


----------



## ewiggy (Jul 27, 2013)

Inviting myself on your beauty trip to Europe! Can we all just slumber party it up in one hotel room so we can spend more money on beauty products??


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 27, 2013)

> Oh my god!! That would be so awesome!!! And then document and put on blogs?! Clever! It's not expensive if we do a group discount u know if enrolling into something u know??? And find travel blogs for beauty discovery so we can know where to go. Etc. I ve visited hidden alleys in Chelsea neighborhood and by Kensington palace. OMG, it was a thrilling experience. Shopkeepers are so friendly and offer you a tea and talk endless about beauty! Ahhh! I better stop dreaming ok stay on Glossybox topic here.


 Ahh...I love Chelsea... aand Cambridge...! the shops around Notting Hill are SO beautiful, but SO expensive... the last time I was in England was in '09, and the exchange rate was literally 1.89 US to 1 Pound...needless to say it certainly puts a damper on your shopping spree when you have to basically double the price tag ;( Stay.on.track.Tiffany!!! Lol


----------



## brio444 (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahh...I love Chelsea... aand Cambridge...! the shops around Notting Hill are SO beautiful, but SO expensive... the last time I was in England was in '09, and the exchange rate was literally 1.89 US to 1 Pound...needless to say it certainly puts a damper on your shopping spree when you have to basically double the price tag ;(
> 
> Stay.on.track.Tiffany!!! Lol


 My husband is British.  For a while we long-distance dated so I spent a lot of time in London.  There was a period when it was like $2.20 to the pound.  PAINFUL.  

(And I still visit Boots and Superdrug on every visit just to poke around and see what new beauty product I can find.  Drugstore products are so much more fun in other people's countries.)


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 27, 2013)

> My husband is British. Â For a while we long-distance dated so I spent a lot of time in London. Â There was a period when it was like $2.20 to the pound. Â PAINFUL. Â  (And I still visit Boots and Superdrug on every visit just to poke around and see what new beauty product I can find. Â Drugstore products are so much more fun in other people's countries.)


 I understand the currency really is painful. I was thinking saving up for a year you know n but it doesn't mean that we have to buy them all. We could visit factories or headquarters to gather samples. Kinda like a group tour price. It's one of those ideas.


----------



## ewiggy (Jul 27, 2013)

Doesn't Target sell Boots now? I've tried one of their foundations and haaaaated it.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 28, 2013)

Really? I didn't like boots too much. The skincare was too watery. I started a new thread for August since its a week away. https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136908/glossybox-august-2013


----------



## jannie135 (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Really? I didn't like boots too much. The skincare was too watery.
> 
> I started a new thread for August since its a week away.
> ...


 OH GOOD because I've been looking for one since the boxes were sent out LOL


----------



## JC327 (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My husband is British.  For a while we long-distance dated so I spent a lot of time in London.  There was a period when it was like $2.20 to the pound.  PAINFUL.
> ...


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 28, 2013)

I love French pharmacy products. Thankfully, it's readily available in the U.S., but there are some items like Bioderma makeup remover that's super difficult to find and marked up. French drugstores &gt; American drugstores.


----------



## lisak0417 (Jul 28, 2013)

So, someone at Glossybox finally responded to my emails with this:

[SIZE=80%]"JUL 26, 2013  |  08:26PM EDT
*GLOSSYBOX* replied:[/SIZE]

Dear Lisa,

I tried looking into your account to dig up your tracking info, but it seems you cancelled your subscription on June 16. That is why an order wasn't generated for your July box.

Even if you used the dots, canceling your subscription meant no more boxes were going to be generated or sent to you.

Not to worry, we are shipping you a July box right from our office via FedEX (tracking no is 20*82***5004**8) - you should get the box next week!

Have a great weekend!

Our Glossy Best,

Your GLOSSYBOX Team"
  They basically told me that it was my fault for not receiving a Glossybox because I canceled, even though Alex from Glossybox told me this:     [SIZE=80%]JUN 14, 2013  |  11:57AM EDT
*Alex* replied:[/SIZE]
Hi Lisa,

Thanks for writing in! Yes, in order to not be charged for your July GLOSSYBOX, you would need to cancel your subscription. Best,
Alex From The GLOSSYBOX Team
[email protected]
1.855.6 GLOSSY 

At least I know I have a box on the way, but I still don't get how to apply Glossydots and not get charged/receive two boxes per month (one free/one paid).


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lisak0417* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...Even if you used the dots, canceling your subscription meant no more boxes were going to be generated or sent to you.
> ...Thanks for writing in! Yes, in order to not be charged for your July GLOSSYBOX, you would need to cancel your subscription.
> Knuckle heads...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 29, 2013)

OMG....I have a bizarre email story to tell too! So I received my box on Saturday, and I promptly emailed them because I received the Evologie which is a repeat for me from February's box. I was very polite and nice and asked why I received a repeat, etc. and I received this today:

*Hi,

I reviewed your account and it shows that your JULY box is shipping out early this week. You will be receiving a confirmation email along with your tracking number soon.

I sincerely apologize for the delay, and thank you for your patience. I know that you have been waiting patiently for your JULY box.

I have added 200 GLOSSYDOTS to your account for the inconvenience.

If you need further assistance please feel free to contact our office at any time.*

Um....hello....lol....I HAVE my July Glossybox! Apparently they didn't read my email at all! I sent a reply back immediately and somebody replied to that within 5 minutes with an apology and asked me to give them a list of 5 items from previous boxes so they can send a replacement. Also, I didn't get the 200 glossydots which would have been nice since I'm at 990. Oh well. I did tell them in my reply that I found it strange that my account shows that my box is shipping out when I already have it.




::sigh:: Weird!


----------



## reepy (Jul 29, 2013)

My July box still hasn't arrived and the expected delivery date keeps getting pushed later and later and later.   I emailed them on Friday and today  they sent me that same apology note (which does apply in my case obviously)....frustrating.  I know this is a surprising thing to say, but this is the first time I've had any real issues with GB and I've been with them since the beginning.  But this is SUPER ANNOYING.


----------



## jayeme (Jul 29, 2013)

My July box arrived, and it had the evologie, which I already have because I got a free sample from the company. So I can't complain to Glossybox, but I'm still disappointed. So not impressed with this month's box. I'll probably use everything, but I'm not really excited about it, it's just kind of there and I can take it or leave it. 

Also my tube of lip balm had broken somehow :/


----------



## SubJunkie (Jul 29, 2013)

Honestly my box still hasn't shipped out yet. Unfortunately all they told me is that they're in the process of shipping my box out. No glossydots offered I'm so annoyed with them....I should have just stayed away instead of buying that one year sub. 

Update: They shipped out my box then the replied to my email  :/


----------



## jrenee (Jul 29, 2013)

This happened to me too.  I keep logging in to see if there was a status change, but the approximate delivery date keeps getting pushed one day later. Ugh.



> Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My July box still hasn't arrived and the expected delivery date keeps getting pushed later and later and later.   I emailed them on Friday and today  they sent me that same apology note (which does apply in my case obviously)....frustrating.  I know this is a surprising thing to say, but this is the first time I've had any real issues with GB and I've been with them since the beginning.  But this is SUPER ANNOYING.


----------



## Sashatiara (Jul 29, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This happened to me too. Â I keep logging in to see if there was a status change, but the approximate delivery date keeps getting pushed one day later. Ugh.

Â 


I still have not received tracking for the two boxes I ordered either and no status change on the website.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jul 29, 2013)

> Inviting myself on your beauty trip to Europe! Can we all just slumber party it up in one hotel room so we can spend more money on beauty products??


 Oh yes! And then at the end of the day try out some of the goodies and have a par-tay! I'm SO down!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 29, 2013)

Got my box Saturday. Same stuff as everyone else including the color whick looks pretty good on my toes, I must say! I was pissed to see the stupid blemish stuff again and e-mailed them. Let's see if they answer me since I had cancelled.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 29, 2013)

> Oh yes! And then at the end of the day try out some of the goodies and have a par-tay! I'm SO down!


 Ever since Lexxie and I are first started talking about it, it seems lots of people are really interested...I'm going to get with her to discuss some details, and then we'll probably get a thread started for all those who are either genuinely interested, or just want to live vicariously through us! Either way, I think we're on to something here!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jannie135 (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ever since Lexxie and I are first started talking about it, it seems lots of people are really interested...I'm going to get with her to discuss some details, and then we'll probably get a thread started for all those who are either genuinely interested, or just want to live vicariously through us! Either way, I think we're on to something here!


 OHMIGOD I wish I could go! lol

My friend is living in Turkey right now and her family has this beach condo on the mediterranean..... if I had the money I would so be there.


----------



## jrenee (Jul 29, 2013)

Got my tracking number this afternoon -woot!  Please get here soon...  



> Originally Posted by *Sashatiara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## jrenee (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh yes! And then at the end of the day try out some of the goodies and have a par-tay! I'm SO down!
> ...


----------



## annifer (Jul 29, 2013)

> OHMIGOD I wish I could go! lol My friend is living in Turkey right now and her family has this beach condo on the mediterranean..... if I had the money I would so be there.


 Where in Turkey? I went to Antalya, Turkey last summer for my honeymoon and it was amazing! All the hotels are 5 star and all inclusive. Everyone needs to go! I want to go back so bad.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi ladies lexxies here. Tiffany and I have been discussing. We need to speak with Zadidoll first about makeup talk rules and regulations so we won't get in trouble ok? Once it's all settle out then we can if possible to start a thread or not. I want to post these 16 rules so you guys can understand ok? I m on mobile so I have do it in a separate msg bec it will get lost when I leave to copy/paste.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 29, 2013)

Here's the rules. Read rules #2 and #3 and more to read on. Users are not allowed to have multiple accounts under the same IP address. If you wish to change your username or have your account deleted please contact an administrator. Teaser links to your blog, website, Facebook, YouTube or any other social media site (i.e. "I did a review/tutorial, read my blog for more information") are not allowed. Promoting or soliciting websites and/or products in which you profit from (including but not limited to Mary Kay, Avon, Mark, Artistry or any other similar company) is not allowed unless you are a current advertiser with Makeup Talk. If you are a private seller of Mary Kay, Avon, Mark, Artistry or any other similar company do not post your link on our site including in our Reviews or Articles area. You may use the For Sale Items - Buy Items - Swap Items (Buy, Sell, Trade) forum but only if you are a paying advertiser. If you use the B/S/T area you may list individual items for sale but may not use that area to pre-sell or link to your online shop. Affiliate and referral links are not allowed to be posted. URL shorteners are not allowed (Bit.ly, Tiny URL, etc). Please do not hotlink images from other sites to MUT. See How to insert an image into a post in our Forum Help/Support/Feedback forum for information on how to upload an image to MUT. Requests to visit your website or to subscribe to you on any social media site you may have is not allowed. Links to competing beauty forums are not allowed. Links to private contests or giveaways requiring a MUT to either become a member of another site, subscribe to or purchase a product is not allowed. You may not conduct giveaways of any type on the MUT forums without permission. Requesting members to vote for you on another site is not allowed. Requesting members to contact you to learn more about a product is not allowed. "Market Research" of any kind is not allowed on MUT.


----------



## jannie135 (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *annifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where in Turkey? I went to Antalya, Turkey last summer for my honeymoon and it was amazing! All the hotels are 5 star and all inclusive. Everyone needs to go! I want to go back so bad.


 I can't remember where, she's teaching English there right now, but I know that it's in Eastern Turkey lol


----------



## JamieRobinson (Jul 29, 2013)

Still haven't received any tracking info. Waah waah!


----------



## annifer (Jul 29, 2013)

> I can't remember where, she's teaching English there right now, but I know that it's in Eastern Turkey lol


 We were on the Mediterranean too. Wherever it is is, I'm sure it's amazing lol.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got the evologie too in both boxes.  *Has anyone that received their boxes in the last 2 days received the Dr. Brandt? * I'm kinda seeing a pattern of slopy seconds here.  Like maybe the last round of boxes that went out were all evologie because they ran out of dr. brandt.
> ...


----------



## jannie135 (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I haven't tried the lip balm yet... but I hate the packaging. I don't like applying lip products with my fingers.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I haven't tried the lip balm yet... but I hate the packaging. I don't like applying lip products with my fingers.


 Have you tried it with a brush?




Would that help?


----------



## jannie135 (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you tried it with a brush?
> 
> ...


 I thought about it, I know I can use a q-tip too, but I wouldn't want to carry it around lol. I'm a lazy bum.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought about it, I know I can use a q-tip too, but I wouldn't want to carry it around lol. I'm a lazy bum.


LOL, totally understandable!



Maybe just wipe a bit from the tip of the tube on your lips and rub your lips together? Haha, that sounds totally bizarre, but hey, if it helps! lol


----------



## jannie135 (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL, totally understandable!
> ...


 Too true! It looks just like my L'Occitane hand cream too. I'll probably get them confused one day and tint my hands and moisturize my lips.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Too true! It looks just like my L'Occitane hand cream too. I'll probably get them confused one day and tint my hands and moisturize my lips.


Bahahahahahaha! Epic day, that, epic!


----------



## SubJunkie (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Too true! It looks just like my L'Occitane hand cream too. I'll probably get them confused one day and tint my hands and moisturize my lips.


 lol I would do something like that. I remember the time I used my mascara for eyebrow gel haha didn't work and it was a mess.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 30, 2013)

Sigh another day and no sign of my GB.  Tracking indicates it's been in NJ for close to a week.  My delivery dates went from 7/26-7/29 to now 8/1-8/2.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sigh another day and no sign of my GB.  Tracking indicates it's been in NJ for close to a week.  My delivery dates went from 7/26-7/29 to now 8/1-8/2.


 So I'm NOT the only one without my box! So sorry, friend


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 30, 2013)

Funny, I didn't get glossy mag from the box. I just got an email from them as a virtual glossy mag to read 'now'. Like you have said they're probably trying to cut the costs on publication.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Funny, I didn't get glossy mag from the box. I just got an email from them as a virtual glossy mag to read 'now'. Like you have said they're probably trying to cut the costs on publication.


They did this before in the April box



I noticed right before then that they would ask in their surveys what people thought of the GlossyMag, font, layout, like to read, shared with friends, etc. Maybe they're trying to determine if it's worth the money to print it or if people prefer just to read it online.


----------



## mermuse (Jul 30, 2013)

> Sigh another day and no sign of my GB. Â Tracking indicates it's been in NJ for close to a week. Â My delivery dates went from 7/26-7/29 to now 8/1-8/2.Â  :icon_roll


 Yup. I don't know when I got on the last to receive list, but I did. It has begun to dampen the enjoyment a little bit since I feel like I miss out on the discussion aspect.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup. I don't know when I got on the last to receive list, but I did. It has begun to dampen the enjoyment a little bit since I feel like I miss out on the discussion aspect.


 


> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I'm NOT the only one without my box! So sorry, friend


 My tracking FINALLY updated to now out for delivery, I'm most curious if I get the acne or the BB.

Please the BB.


----------



## lucyla8 (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup. I don't know when I got on the last to receive list, but I did. It has begun to dampen the enjoyment a little bit since I feel like I miss out on the discussion aspect.


 I think it's our general area - southeast states maybe?  Delivery to Florida has been so terrible the last 3 months!

My box is finally out for delivery today...


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm in the southeast too (Alabama), and my box is also out for delivery. I feel like I'm always the last to get every sub I'm subscribed to.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 30, 2013)

> My tracking FINALLY updated to now out for delivery, I'm most curious if I get the acne or the BB. Please the BB.Â


 Just got my box...Evologie for me...aaaand a huge mess because the shower gel wasn't sealed so it leaked EVERYWHERE. Gahh.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my box...Evologie for me...aaaand a huge mess because the shower gel wasn't sealed so it leaked EVERYWHERE. Gahh.


 I'm sorry.  Are you going to let them know? GB isn't getting many wins this month, huh?


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 30, 2013)

> I'm sorry. Â Are you going to let them know? GB isn't getting many wins this month, huh?


 I don't know if I can be bothered..the smell isn't exactly my favorite, and everything else in the box is fine, just needs to be wiped off...my lip balm tube is practically empty though..after the debacle with SS and the Supergoop last month, I'm beginning to think it's just standard protocol now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know if I can be bothered..the smell isn't exactly my favorite, and everything else in the box is fine, just needs to be wiped off...my lip balm tube is practically empty though..after the debacle with SS and the Supergoop last month, I'm beginning to think it's just standard protocol now


 Ugh.  Now I'm not sure I want to go home and see the state of my box.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 30, 2013)

> I don't know if I can be bothered..the smell isn't exactly my favorite, and everything else in the box is fine, just needs to be wiped off...my lip balm tube is practically empty though..after the debacle with SS and the Supergoop last month, I'm beginning to think it's just standard protocol now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I noticed lots of air space in my lip balm as well.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 30, 2013)

> Ugh. Â Now I'm not sure I want to go home and see the state of my box. Â


 Sorry! I totally don't mean to sound like Debbie Downer...except that a broken heart seems to perpetuate negativity in virtually every area of my life, including my beauty subs, so please don't mind me Lol


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 30, 2013)

> I noticed lots of air space in my lip balm as well.


 Thanks for confirming..I figured this was the case, so I didn't even bother contacting GBCS about it


----------



## SubJunkie (Jul 30, 2013)

I just received my box wrong color bb cream why am I surprised. Do you guys think that it's worth trying to get a replacement?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry! I totally don't mean to sound like Debbie Downer...except that a broken heart seems to perpetuate negativity in virtually every area of my life, including my beauty subs, so please don't mind me Lol


I understand.  My box was in perfect condition, except I got the stupid zit cream which is a repeat for me.  Ugh.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 30, 2013)

> I understand.Â  My box was in perfect condition, except I got the stupid zit cream which is a repeat for me.Â  Ugh.Â  :icon_roll


 I've seen other MUT'ers post about getting a repeat of that same item as well, and after contacting CS they got the "Pick 5" samples response, so, it might be worth your time to email them!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've seen other MUT'ers post about getting a repeat of that same item as well, and after contacting CS they got the "Pick 5" samples response, so, it might be worth your time to email them!


I just might.  At least I like the shower gel, make up removers and the lip balm.  Or else this box would've been a fail for me.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 30, 2013)

> I just might.Â  At least I like the shower gel, make up removers and the lip balm.Â  Or else this box would've been a fail for me.Â  :icon_chee


 Strangely enough I'm loving this blue polish! Totally wasn't expecting that , but Bondi really has me spoiled..it doesn't seem that the Nails Inc spreads quite as smoothly IMHO


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sigh another day and no sign of my GB.  Tracking indicates it's been in NJ for close to a week.  My delivery dates went from 7/26-7/29 to now 8/1-8/2.


 MINE TOO!!! *temper tantrum*

My tracking said it was accepted by my post office (los angeles) on the 23rd, according to Newgistics.  USPS still hasn't updated beyond "left Sparks, NV" on the 22nd though.  Glossybox told me it shows in my city, I should receive it soon, to contact them for a new box if I don't receive it by the end of the week. 

Yesterday morning it said delivery dates through the 30th (which was a later date than the last two delivery time frames I had), and by last night it changed to 8/1-8-2!  Newgistics never gave my box over to the USPS, the liars!  Last month I got my box the SAME day it was accepted by the post office.  This is such BS. 

I don't understand how so many boxes each month keep being stalled/missing/damaged.  Are delivery workers just rummaging through everything or something?


----------



## Boulderbon (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know if I can be bothered..the smell isn't exactly my favorite, and everything else in the box is fine, just needs to be wiped off...my lip balm tube is practically empty though..after the debacle with SS and the Supergoop last month, I'm beginning to think it's just standard protocol now


 I was disappointed in this month's box also. I was more displeased by them sending the evologie serum without the cream though. I do like the product and I'm actually happy to get another...just want the cream too! &lt;greedy&gt; I'm not going to call and hassle over it, but I definitely think you should. I'm sure they'd allow you to swap samples, and send you another lip balm.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Strangely enough I'm loving this blue polish! Totally wasn't expecting that , but Bondi really has me spoiled..it doesn't seem that the Nails Inc spreads quite as smoothly IMHO


OK good to know.  Painting my nails and toes is on my list for things to do this weekend!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 30, 2013)

> OK good to know.Â  Painting my nails and toes is on my list for things to do this weekend!Â


 Excuse the messy cuticles!


----------



## sleepykat (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Excuse the messy cuticles!


Oooh very pretty!  Oh and GB responded to my email about the dup Evologie

_"Since you have been such a loyal member of our GLOSSYBOX family I will gladly ship out a replacement product to you from our office._

We currently have a BB Cream by Dr. Brandt that would be a great substitute, we only have the Light to Medium shade available.

If this product does not interest you please email me a list of five products you would like to try from our previous or current box, and I will ship out the one we have in stock.

I sincerely apologize for the inconvenience and thank you for your patience."

Hmmm I am curious about the Dr. Brandt BB cream but there are several products from previous boxes that I loooove.  What to do...what to do....


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oooh very pretty!  Oh and GB responded to my email about the dup Evologie
> ...


 Thanks, love!






And I totally feel you on the choices...Before today, I never had any reason to contact GBCS so I've never been faced with the "Pick 5" dilemma, but I would certainly be spoiled for choice!


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jul 30, 2013)

> Oooh very pretty!Â  Oh and GB responded to my email about the dup Evologie _"Since you have been such a loyal member of our GLOSSYBOX family I will gladly ship out a replacement product to you from our office. We currently have a __BB__ Cream by Dr. Brandt that would be a great substitute, we only have the Light to Medium shade available. If this product does not interest you please email me a list of five products you would like to try from our previous or current box, and I will ship out the one we have in stock. I sincerely apologize for the inconvenience and thank you for your patience."_ Hmmm I am curious about the Dr. Brandt BB cream but there are several products from previous boxes that I loooove.Â  What to do...what to do....


 I had the hardest time picking 5 products. I'm interested to see what they send me.


----------



## SubJunkie (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oooh very pretty!  Oh and GB responded to my email about the dup Evologie
> ...


You can have my Dr. Brandt...I'm definitely not light to medium and that's what I received.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 30, 2013)

I got Dr Brandt and I really like it alot. It a nearly good as SuperGoop CC cream which is Matte. Dr Brandt BB cream is a little too heavy for summer since moisturizer content is heavier in BB creams than CC creams where moisturizer content is less/lighter. You would need to shake the sample good to distribute the product before you apply according to the instructions on the bottle. I would def use Dr Brandt for flawless vintage look pairing up with that Figs &amp; Rouge lip gloss. Again, I'm putting that aside when the winter weather is drier.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You can have my Dr. Brandt...I'm definitely not light to medium and that's what I received.


Really?? That would be so cool!  Let's PM!  I have tradeable items (like the hair mask, my baby fine thin oily hair and scalp does not require hair masks).


----------



## jrenee (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Funny, I didn't get glossy mag from the box. I just got an email from them as a virtual glossy mag to read 'now'. Like you have said they're probably trying to cut the costs on publication.
> ...


----------



## SubJunkie (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got Dr Brandt and I really like it alot. It a nearly good as SuperGoop CC cream which is Matte. Dr Brandt BB cream is a little too heavy for summer since moisturizer content is heavier in BB creams than CC creams where moisturizer content is less/lighter. You would need to shake the sample good to distribute the product before you apply according to the instructions on the bottle. I would def use Dr Brandt for flawless vintage look pairing up with that Figs &amp; Rouge lip gloss. Again, I'm putting that aside when the winter weather is drier.


So Jealous! Maybe I can sample my skin tone at sephora.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 30, 2013)

> So Jealous! Maybe I can sample my skin tone at sephora.


 Great idea!! I kept forgetting that Sephora is down the street. I don't go there anymore bec I can't trust my toddler not to touch anything LOLOL


----------



## MaiteS (Jul 31, 2013)

annoyed - i got my box today and i got the evologie. ive already gotten this before in the last box they had this product in.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Excuse the messy cuticles!


 OOoooo, what a simply gorgeous blue! I can't wait to try it now







> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oooh very pretty!  Oh and GB responded to my email about the dup Evologie
> ...


 I received a similar reply, except they didn't mention the BB Cream, weird lol...these are the products I chose:

1. My Prime Multi-Purpose Mattifying Moisturizer

2. Wash With Joe Body Wash

3. Carol's Daughters Shea Souffle

4. Illamasqua Nail Polish

5. Nicka K fragrance stick in either RHYTHM (125), FREE SPIRIT (100) or VERY CHELSEA (350)

I have a feeling I'll receive the wash because it's the cheapest, but that's fine by me! It smells SOOOOO good to me! Mmmmm, coffee and mint!



> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> annoyed - i got my box today and i got the evologie. ive already gotten this before in the last box they had this product in.


 Email them! That's what we did. They should ask you to send them a list of 5 products (see above) for them to ship you an alternative replacement!


----------



## SubJunkie (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Great idea!! I kept forgetting that Sephora is down the street. I don't go there anymore bec I can't trust my toddler not to touch anything LOLOL


 lmao I'm always nervous about having a child because I know that they're going to be just like me most likely. I actually decided to play hide a seek with my mom in an airport I knew where she was but she had no idea where I was.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OOoooo, what a simply gorgeous blue! I can't wait to try it now
> 
> ...


 My picks were:

1) Living Proof Style extender from the January Man Repeller box2) Fresh Umbrian Clay Mattifyin Serum from the same Man Repeller box3) Tigi glow blush from the April box4) Zoya nail polish from the December box5) Honest Co lip balm from the April box

My last choice was the Dr. Brandt CC cream if they didn't have any of the above.  The CC cream is a gamble since I'm not sure the shade will work for me, and also SubJunkie is trading with me, so I'll try it out either way.    

I'll report back with what they send me.  

I'm unsure why there is such disparity with GB customer service.  My approach with them is similar to how I'd want to be approached with working at my retail gig, if you're friendly, polite and reasonable I'm way more likely to give you what you want.  There is something to be said for being persistent, mostly I just don't want a lot of drama.

That being said, I haven't had a lot interaction with GB customer service, other than this particular event of the duplicated product and small stuff like updating my address, but I've had no major issues with boxes.


----------



## dreamsniper1 (Jul 31, 2013)

I am a little annoyed.  This is my first month with Glossybox and I have heard how slow their shipping is but my package has been in NJ for over a week and has not moved.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Jul 31, 2013)

This is my firstt month with Glossybox and I just got the shipping conformation e-mail for the July 2013 box. A couple questions... been reading this forum and watching some YouTube videos on this box. Is the box the blue with starfish on it with white and coral tissue paper like the one I am seeing from the UK YouTube videos or just the normal pink Glossybox? What are all the items that people have been getting in their July box? Been hearing a lot of people getting Evologie and being disappointed. Never heard of it. What is it? Sorry for all of the questions in advance.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jul 31, 2013)

The US July box is the regular pink box. The Evologie product is a blemish serum that some people got instead of a bb cream sample; it's a repeat item, so that's why they're disappointed. The other items are Bvlgari shower gel, blue Nails Inc mini polish, Brazilian Blowout hair mask, Figs &amp; Rouge cherry lip balm and a packet of ten makeup remover wipes.

I thought this month's box wasn't bad, but not as good as June or May. I'm unsubbed for now, but may be back.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is my fiirst month with Glossybox and I just got the shipping conformation e-mail for the July 2013 box. A couple questions... been reading this forum and watching some YouTube videos on this box. Is the box the blue with starfish on it with white and coral tissue paper like the one I am seeing from the UK YouTube videos or just the normal pink Glossybox? What are all the items that people have been getting in their July box? Been hearing a lot of people getting Evologie and being disappointed. Never heard of it. What is it? Sorry for all of the questions in advance.


 It's just the regular pink box. There aren't any variations aside from some getting the Evologie or the Dr. Brandt BB Matte, so everyone received the Nicka K makeup remover wipes, Nails Inc. polish, Figs &amp; Rouge lip balm, and the Bvlgari body wash. The Evologie is actually a good product. I got my sample from Birchbox and it's been a really effective spot treatment for me. I think many people were disappointed because they had already received it in a previous GB. However, their CS is willing to rectify the repeat product issue.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Jul 31, 2013)

> It's just the regular pink box. There aren't any variations aside from some getting the Evologie or the Dr. Brandt BB Matte, so everyone received the Nicka K makeup remover wipes, Nails Inc. polish, Figs &amp; Rouge lip balm, and the Bvlgari body wash. The Evologie is actually a good product. I got my sample from Birchbox and it's been a really effective spot treatment for me. I think many people were disappointed because they had already received it in a previous GB. However, their CS is willing to rectify the repeat product issue.


 Thank you so much for replying. Really looking forward to my box getting here and trying all of these products.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received my box wrong color bb cream why am I surprised. Do you guys think that it's worth trying to get a replacement?


 Not sure if anyone answered this but when i e-mailed about evologie they gave the BB cream as an option but said they just have it in light to medium. I am not sure what shade you got.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My picks were:
> 
> ...


 Customer service was super friendly with me this time although I have cancelled my sub. We had a good conversation back and forth and I let her know I either want a lip product, just no gloss or a nail polish but which colors I do not like. We will see what is coming in the mail.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My picks were:
> 
> ...


NICE picks! I loved the Fresh Umbrian Clay Serum so much from January that I bought a full size! I agree about the customer service, they do seem like they don't ever have things under control and are a little ditzy but all in all I can't complain since they've handled things well for me and followed through with sending replacements, etc. I wasn't too happy that the first email they sent said I'd receive Glossydots but they realized they sent the wrong email and so never actually gave me Glossydots. I feel like if a business were to make that mistake, they should go ahead and follow through with it, but I can't really complain all that much since they are being kind enough to send a replacement item


----------



## jrenee (Jul 31, 2013)

Yay!  My box arrived before August!

Random question - did anyone get the nail polish in a different color?  I'm curious about the formula and brand, but I hate the color.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I believe the blue shade is the only one being sent out. I think the only item that could differ in the box is that you either get the Evologie or the BB cream.


----------



## jrenee (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## icedone (Jul 31, 2013)

I am really happy with my box! The only thing I don't like is the nail polish - I do French gels for work so polish is pretty useless to me. Hopefully I can trade it away. I LOVE the lip balm! It is amazing. I am worried because mine is only half full, but there seems to be others with the same problem. Has anyone actually gotten a lip balm that seems full?


----------



## jrenee (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *icedone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am really happy with my box! The only thing I don't like is the nail polish - I do French gels for work so polish is pretty useless to me. Hopefully I can trade it away. I LOVE the lip balm! It is amazing. I am worried because mine is only half full, but there seems to be others with the same problem. Has anyone actually gotten a lip balm that seems full?


 My lip balm seems pretty full to me.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 31, 2013)

> I am really happy with my box! The only thingÂ I don't like is the nail polish - I do French gels for work so polish is pretty useless to me. Hopefully I can trade it away. I LOVE the lip balm! It is amazing. I am worried because mine is only half full, but there seems to be others with the same problem. Has anyone actually gotten a lip balm that seems full?


 i was accidentally sent two of the lip balms and they're both seemingly full.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 31, 2013)

Mine was pretty full like 4/3 all the way up in between air.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *icedone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am really happy with my box! The only thing I don't like is the nail polish - I do French gels for work so polish is pretty useless to me. Hopefully I can trade it away. I LOVE the lip balm! It is amazing. I am worried because mine is only half full, but there seems to be others with the same problem. Has anyone actually gotten a lip balm that seems full?


 Mine is DEFINITELY less than half full...disappointing because I LOVE it, too!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine was pretty full like 4/3 all the way up in between air.


 Same here, it's full to the word 'Rouge' in the circle. I've already been using it though, it's wonderful.


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 31, 2013)

I was disappointed for about a minute that I didn't get the Dr. Brandt, but upon examining the box I realized I will use almost everything. It really is a good box for me. I'm madly in love with the Figs and Rouge! I was so happy it's tinted!!! My tube is full by the way. I really enjoy the Bvlgari scent and I'm very happy it's a shampoo or body wash. I can't use it as a shampoo but I'm more than happy to use a body wash!! Much better than a bar soap! Lord knows I need the  blemish serum. I won't use the Brazilian Blowout stuff because I don't use silicone products on my hair. I thought all the samples were really good sizes. I don't get the impression anything is small. BB gives out small samples. This was no BB for sure everything was decent I thought.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 31, 2013)

That's why GB has me hooked. Even when I think the contents are disappointing, once the box arrives, I realize that I'll use nearly everything if not everything. I end up liking a majority of the products I've sampled too vs my lower success rate with Birchbox and Ipsy samples.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 31, 2013)

> That's why GB has me hooked. Even when I think the contents are disappointing, once the box arrives, I realize that I'll use nearly everything if not everything. I end up liking a majority of the products I've sampled too vs my lower success rate with Birchbox and Ipsy samples.


 Me too. Ever since I've been with Glossybox since March of this year, I've used all samples regardless. Only traded two items away. They just have better selection or samples that I never thought to use; yet to discover this fabulous Figs &amp; Rouge lip that I'm so hooked on. I'm gonna be buying the whole collection!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## jannie135 (Aug 1, 2013)

I thought my lip tint was full but it feels like there's a bunch of air in the middle? lol

I don't think I really care, because I have so many lip products I could swim in it.

I did try it last night, I liked the smell, but it almost felt like I greased up my lips. It didn't have much flavor and scent didn't stick around. It was a very light tint on my lips too. Which I don't mind. I'm a little meh~

I like my Almost Lipstick from Clinique better. But I wish they had a yummy taste lol.

I don't think I'm going to use the Brazilian Blowout. And I already have the evologie... but the nail polish is cute! And makeup wipes are always welcome... I do like the bulgari scent... just not on me. hah!

Overall, I liked the box but it wasn't a home run.

CAN'T WAIT FOR THE AUGUST BOX!

A cycle that never ends. lol


----------



## normajean2008 (Aug 1, 2013)

Does anybody know HOW to get replacements and monthly boxes from them when they screw up??  Am I going to have to threaten to dispute the charges with my bank to get my crap? 





I'm STILL waiting on my replacements from my June box...JUNE!  Five-ten days my butt, tomorrow is 10 days not including Saturdays.. there is no excuse why I don't have them already, nor why they can't send it with tracking info. 

I STILL haven't received my July box.  I'm told to wait til the end of the week before they'll send a replacement for that.... judging on how well they've sent the first replacements, it'll probably be November before I got a replacement box! 

Tracking on July's box still hasn't updated beyond the 22/23rd... and just today it went from new delivery date of 8/2-8/3, to 8/3-8/4!  This is farking ridiculous! 

And I can't even cancel, because then I really wont get my replacements, and I am now too late to not be charged for August's box.  And I'm still waiting on a refund on the Martha Stewart box they said I'd get in 3-5 days (but Monday is technically the 5th day for that). 

I remember a couple of you ladies getting a new box sent via FedEx, etc... How did you go about getting that?  Does anybody have tips for me that might actually get me somewhere?  Or am I basically s**t out of luck on getting what I paid for? 

Is anybody from Southern Cali still waiting on their July box too?


----------



## jannie135 (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anybody know HOW to get replacements and monthly boxes from them when they screw up??  Am I going to have to threaten to dispute the charges with my bank to get my crap?
> 
> ...


 
In my experience they are the worst when it comes to communicating/delivering in a timely manner. Back in November during the R29 ordeal... they didn't send my box. I had to harp them on every social media outlet to get them to pay attention to me. I think I got it in January. 

Good luck.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anybody know HOW to get replacements and monthly boxes from them when they screw up??  Am I going to have to threaten to dispute the charges with my bank to get my crap?
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness, I'm so sorry you're going through all of this! It seems to vary from person to person...my instances for example: When they sent out the AmorePacific compact in the darkest shade to me (2 months ago), I emailed them (since obviously I am the LIGHTEST shade imaginable lol) and they asked me to pick 5 items from past boxes and they'd send one out. It took a few emails before they asked me to do that...I get the feeling they were trying to brush me off, but I held my ground. I never received a reply after I sent the 5 items list, but a week later, I received one in the mail. Now, this month I received the Evologie (which I received back in February's box) and I emailed again to let them know I had received a dupe and immediately they emailed back with the wrong generated email (saying that I'd receive my box soon, be patient, my account listed as shipping soon), I replied (a little tartly perhaps lol) and they answered within 2 minutes and apologized. They then asked for the 5 item list and this time I DID receive a nice reply saying they'd send something out shortly. I haven't received it yet but it's only been a couple of days. I've heard horror stories and I've heard fantastic customer service stories. I think they only thing that can be said that's definitely, without a doubt, unanimous is that.....they are not at all consistent.





I hope you get your replacements and your box soon!


----------



## SubJunkie (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not sure if anyone answered this but when i e-mailed about evologie they gave the BB cream as an option but said they just have it in light to medium. I am not sure what shade you got.


 I received light/medium, but its too light I think the medium/dark would have worked for me.


----------



## normajean2008 (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness, I'm so sorry you're going through all of this! It seems to vary from person to person...my instances for example: When they sent out the AmorePacific compact in the darkest shade to me (2 months ago), I emailed them (since obviously I am the LIGHTEST shade imaginable lol) and they asked me to pick 5 items from past boxes and they'd send one out. It took a few emails before they asked me to do that...I get the feeling they were trying to brush me off, but I held my ground. I never received a reply after I sent the 5 items list, but a week later, I received one in the mail. Now, this month I received the Evologie (which I received back in February's box) and I emailed again to let them know I had received a dupe and immediately they emailed back with the wrong generated email (saying that I'd receive my box soon, be patient, my account listed as shipping soon), I replied (a little tartly perhaps lol) and they answered within 2 minutes and apologized. They then asked for the 5 item list and this time I DID receive a nice reply saying they'd send something out shortly. I haven't received it yet but it's only been a couple of days. I've heard horror stories and I've heard fantastic customer service stories. I think they only thing that can be said that's definitely, without a doubt, unanimous is that.....they are not at all consistent.
> ...


 Hell must have started freezing over..either that or Glossy's ears were burning from me complaining, lol.  I just got my refund in my account for the Martha Stewart box.  I also just called the post office, and they said my box is in their system, and I should have it by Saturday.  She didn't understand why it was taking so long to get it to me since it is like within 10 miles of me max (and that's stretching it)...but she did say it can take up to 10 days once they receive it, double checked the dates, and was pretty confident it'll get here on or by Saturday.  Please, please, please box--arrive in tact, and in whole! 

If the universe wants to be nice, my replacements showing up by Saturday would make me feel better too... I need something to make this broken toe from Monday feel better!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hell must have started freezing over..either that or Glossy's ears were burning from me complaining, lol.  I just got my refund in my account for the Martha Stewart box.  I also just called the post office, and they said my box is in their system, and I should have it by Saturday.  She didn't understand why it was taking so long to get it to me since it is like within 10 miles of me max (and that's stretching it)...but she did say it can take up to 10 days once they receive it, double checked the dates, and was pretty confident it'll get here on or by Saturday.  Please, please, please box--arrive in tact, and in whole!
> ...


 OUCH! So sorry about your toe! I hope all your Glossy goodness arrives in tact and suuuuper fast!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 1, 2013)

> Does anybody know HOW to get replacements and monthly boxes from them when they screw up??Â  Am I going to have to threaten to dispute the charges with my bank to get my crap?Â
> 
> 
> 
> I'm STILL waiting on my replacements from my June box...JUNE!Â  Five-ten days my butt, tomorrow is 10 days not including Saturdays.. there is no excuse why I don't have them already, nor why they can't send it with tracking info.Â  I STILL haven't received my July box.Â  I'm told to wait til the end of the week before they'll send a replacement for that.... judging on how well they've sent the first replacements, it'll probably be November before I got a replacement box!Â  Tracking on July's box still hasn't updated beyond the 22/23rd... and just today it went from new delivery date of 8/2-8/3, to 8/3-8/4!Â  This is farking ridiculous!Â  And I can't even cancel, because then I really wont get my replacements, and I am now too late to not be charged for August's box.Â  And I'm still waiting on a refund on the Martha Stewart box they said I'd get in 3-5 days (but Monday is technically the 5th day for that).Â  I remember a couple of you ladies getting a new box sent via FedEx, etc... How did you go about getting that?Â  Does anybody have tips for me that might actually get me somewhere?Â  Or am I basically s**t out of luck on getting what I paid for?Â  Is anybody from Southern Cali still waiting on their July box too?Â


 Wow. I'm in norCal and got my July box last week just right on a schedule.


----------



## AmandaMaven (Aug 1, 2013)

Just jumping in the middle of the conversation here... I was originally going to skip July because I wasn't that impressed with my Dallas Shaw box. They tempted me in with the 15% off for life and even though it was a whopping $3 savings I just had to do it. I got my box yesterday and I was So. Freaking. Happy. For me, this was the best box they've ever done. My only issue was that the BB cream was in light/medium and I would have done better with the medium/dark. The light/medium is wearable, and I will probably use it in the winter. I emailed them anyway and they offered me the Evologie which I kindly accepted. I really wanted to give up a few boxes, but I think I might have to stick with Glossy for a little while longer! My wallet hates me right now!


----------



## jannie135 (Aug 1, 2013)

Do you think if I cancel my gb and the re sign up with 15% off life code I will get the august box and not another july box?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hell must have started freezing over..either that or Glossy's ears were burning from me complaining, lol.  I just got my refund in my account for the Martha Stewart box.  I also just called the post office, and they said my box is in their system, and I should have it by Saturday.  She didn't understand why it was taking so long to get it to me since it is like within 10 miles of me max (and that's stretching it)...but she did say it can take up to 10 days once they receive it, double checked the dates, and was pretty confident it'll get here on or by Saturday.  Please, please, please box--arrive in tact, and in whole!
> ...


::gasp!:: you have a broken toe too?! It must be broken toe season lol I took a master ballet class last night and ANOTHER lady taking the class had a broken toe like me. WHAT is the DEAL little toesies?!


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you think if I cancel my gb and the re sign up with 15% off life code I will get the august box and not another july box?


 I dont' think so, I used it and they shipped me a july box 2 days later lol.


----------



## Boulderbon (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *naturalactions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh! When will I learn to wait for spoilers for these one off boxes?! Totally regretting the MSB purchase now...


 I bought the MSB before I saw what the contents were also. I was surprised to see drugstore products in it. I just called and asked for a refund and they gladly refunded my money...phew! So glad I checked here...I was really looking forward to that box also  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ohdahlia (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness, I'm so sorry you're going through all of this! It seems to vary from person to person...my instances for example: When they sent out the AmorePacific compact in the darkest shade to me (2 months ago), I emailed them (since obviously I am the LIGHTEST shade imaginable lol) and they asked me to pick 5 items from past boxes and they'd send one out. It took a few emails before they asked me to do that...I get the feeling they were trying to brush me off, but I held my ground. I never received a reply after I sent the 5 items list, but a week later, I received one in the mail. n!


They are so random. I complained about the same thing and was immediately offered a substitute product, no questions asked.


----------



## moonbunny7 (Aug 1, 2013)

I emailed them as well about the evologie and they asked me for a list of 5 products just like everyone else. But none of the 5 products I asked for were in stock so they refunded my account $5 and gave me a 20% off coupon code.


----------



## jrenee (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *moonbunny7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed them as well about the evologie and they asked me for a list of 5 products just like everyone else. But none of the 5 products I asked for were in stock so they refunded my account $5 and gave me a 20% off coupon code.


 Were you happy with that decision?  At least they credited cash back to your account and gave you a discount code for a future box.  I would be miffed if they only gave me glossydots.


----------



## jrenee (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## greenflipflops (Aug 1, 2013)

Would anyone like to trade their BB cream? I have the light to medium (of course they always insist on giving me the lightest shade...) but I need a medium to dark.


----------



## SubJunkie (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *greenflipflops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Would anyone like to trade their BB cream? I have the light to medium (of course they always insist on giving me the lightest shade...) but I need a medium to dark.


I just received a reply from glossybox and they said that the only had light to medium this box. They didn't have medium to dark available.


----------



## greenflipflops (Aug 1, 2013)

Oooh ok, thank you. In that case, if anyone wants an extra, just let me know! I don't plan on using it at all.


----------



## SubJunkie (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *greenflipflops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oooh ok, thank you. In that case, if anyone wants an extra, just let me know! I don't plan on using it at all.


If you contact them they may offer you evologie.


----------



## normajean2008 (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Boulderbon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bought the MSB before I saw what the contents were also. I was surprised to see drugstore products in it. I just called and asked for a refund and they gladly refunded my money...phew! So glad I checked here...I was really looking forward to that box also  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Maybe they've had a lot of complaints about the drugstore products?  I emailed them last week about a refund, because I'm allergic to Olay facial products, and the hair stuff is crap for your hair.. and that I didn't think I'd have to worry about getting products like that, because they are known for sending luxury brands.  I told them it didn't seem right to announce the products after the fact, and they weren't even to the standards of the past special one-off boxes they've done. They should have at least let people know it'd be drugstore products/Olay products if they didn't want to say the exact product names. At least people would know what to expect more.  I know it was a cheaper box, but still, they could do a lot better options than Olay!  I learned my lesson though.  Never buy a special box again unless the products are listed when buying, lol.


----------



## iluvdandelions (Aug 2, 2013)

Awesome!  Thanks for sharing this, I don't know why it didn't occur to me to ask for a refund.  I was so excited for the MS box, but can't use Olay at all either and was so disappointed that the box contains *two* Olay products.  I'll be asking for a refund now, also!!


----------



## Alicia Loves (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you think if I cancel my gb and the re sign up with 15% off life code I will get the august box and not another july box?


 I just resubbed today and it said I would be getting the August box.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Boulderbon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## moonbunny7 (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Were you happy with that decision?  At least they credited cash back to your account and gave you a discount code for a future box.  I would be miffed if they only gave me glossydots.


 Yes I am because I don't do the month by month I do the 3 month subscriptions and my subscription ended this month. But also I had a discount code for when I subscribed which made it $16 a box but with the extra $5 off it made it a little over $14 a box


----------



## Sunflowercake (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *icedone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am really happy with my box! The only thing I don't like is the nail polish - I do French gels for work so polish is pretty useless to me. Hopefully I can trade it away. I LOVE the lip balm! It is amazing. I am worried because mine is only half full, but there seems to be others with the same problem. Has anyone actually gotten a lip balm that seems full?


 My balm seemed to have a lot of air in it also. It is not a color I would think of buying but I applied it to my toe nails and actually quite like it!!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Aug 2, 2013)

> My balm seemed to have a lot of air in it also. It is not a color I would think of buying but I applied it to my toe nails and actually quite like it!!


 for a second, i thought you had applied the lip balm to your toes.


----------



## Nathelin (Aug 3, 2013)

Got my Swedish box now! It contained

Goldwell color rich 60 sec treatment, some sort of hair mask. Two biggest ingredients is water and alcohol. Smells nice havent tried yet. 50ml (original is 200ml)

Youngblood mineral cosmetics Mineral Primer, 5ml sample size. Havent tried. Really expenisve product. 

Beautybird Fly high active foot gel. Smells like toothpaste cause of the cooling menthol. Full size 75ml

Nails inc polish in colour Brook. They call it a coral but to me it looks more on the pink side to be a coral. 4ml. Like this one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. 

Anatomicals You need a blooming shower gel. Nice rosey/jasminey smell. I like this alot. But my beauty product budget is very small for shower gels since i use soap and spend the big bucks on hair treatments since my hair needs treatment more than my body skin. So its nice with something i wouldn't buy for myself.


----------



## jannie135 (Aug 6, 2013)

I just got my pick 5 item- the basq calming body oil in lavender pear. I wanted one so badly when it was sent out but I think I got the Carol's Daughter shea souffle instead, so I was happy with that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my pick 5 item- the basq calming body oil in lavender pear. I wanted one so badly when it was sent out but I think I got the Carol's Daughter shea souffle instead, so I was happy with that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Nice!  How long did it take from putting your request in for an item to it arriving?  Just curious.  I have no idea when my item will show up, but I kind of like the surprise factor of it all.


----------



## saidfreeze (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nice!  How long did it take from putting your request in for an item to it arriving?  Just curious.  I have no idea when my item will show up, but I kind of like the surprise factor of it all.


 my replacement arrived today too. I sent them my list on the 26th... I got a boho wave.. which I use, so it's nice to have a travel size. However something is really irritating me about this process.  They sent me this email:

_JUL 26, 2013  |  03:45PM EDT_

*Jessie* replied:

_Dear Veronica,__ _

_
Please email me a list of five products from our previous or current box that you would like to try and I will ship out the one we have in stock, along with some extra samples to make up for this situation._

_ _

_
I sincerely apologize for any inconvenience and thank you for being such a loyal member of the GLOSSYBOX family._

_ _

_
Hope to hear from you soon !_


_Kind Regards,__
Jessie, From The GLOSSYBOX Team_



When I opened my little pink envelope today there was only the Alterna product. Had they never mentioned sending other extras I would have been completely happy with the service. My major issue with them is this -why bother saying something you aren't going to do?




&lt;- my new attitude concerning GB promises! It will be interesting to see what everyone else gets.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saidfreeze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> my replacement arrived today too. I sent them my list on the 26th... I got a boho wave.. which I use, so it's nice to have a travel size. However something is really irritating me about this process.  They sent me this email:
> ...


----------



## jrenee (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *saidfreeze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## saidfreeze (Aug 6, 2013)

> Bummer. Â But what can you do? Â Not a huge deal, but still slightly disappointing. Â  My email only indicated that they'd send one product, but I got responses from two different CS reps. Â So who knows what will show up. Â





> It doesn't hurt to email them back and ask for Glossydots! Â Or an extra in your next GB. Â That is, unless you're sick of emailing CS.


 I'm thinking I am not going to bother.. As it isn't a huge deal. I just want to like gb and their lack of attention to detail isn't helping, ya know?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 6, 2013)

I received my pick five item as well! lol they sent me the cheapest thing on the list, which was the Wash With Joe body wash, which I figured they'd do, but that's fine with me! It smells scrumptious!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 6, 2013)

My pick 5 didn't arrive today only thing in the mail was NetFlix. No biggie.  Maybe tomorrow?


----------



## jannie135 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nice!  How long did it take from putting your request in for an item to it arriving?  Just curious.  I have no idea when my item will show up, but I kind of like the surprise factor of it all.


 It was the 26th. It was totally a surprise since I had no idea what or when it was going to head my way!

My list:

1. Burberry Lip Mist Natural Sheer Lipstick2. Basq Calming Body Oil &lt;- what I gottttt!!!!!3. Tarte Glamazon Lipstick4. SheaTerra Whipped Butter Body Creme5. Carol's Daughter Shea Souffle


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It was the 26th. It was totally a surprise since I had no idea what or when it was going to head my way!
> 
> ...


 Nice!  I put my request in on August 1st so I suspect it'll be a few days yet before my mystery item shows up.


----------



## NikNik455 (Aug 7, 2013)

I don't know what's going on with my box. It was stuck in NJ for almost a week. Finally made it to my local post office and was out for delivery on 8/1...it never showed up and on monday it showed it in VA and now it's back in NJ. So frustrated.


----------



## naturalactions (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know what's going on with my box. It was stuck in NJ for almost a week. Finally made it to my local post office and was out for delivery on 8/1...it never showed up and on monday it showed it in VA and now it's back in NJ. So frustrated.


 Just a shot in the dark here, but have you moved recently and did you pay for this box with Paypal? I had this problem with another sub when I paid with Paypal but forgot to update my shipping address in my Paypal profile. They tried to send it to my old address, (not what I entered on their webpage) and the post office had it for over a week before they sent it back to the shipper. Then I had to wait for it to be resent to the correct address.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 7, 2013)

For those of you that are curious these are the past few German glossyboxes I have gotten: May



June:



July:



Sorry I was not able to put them in a spoiler.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Aug 7, 2013)

> For those of you that are curious these are the past few German glossyboxes I have gotten: May
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Jealous! The German boxes are some of the best I've seen. The U.S. GB does not measure up.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For those of you that are curious these are the past few German glossyboxes I have gotten:
> ...


----------



## evildrporkchop (Aug 7, 2013)

> That's why I am canceling the US one and keeping the German one. Also they haven't been late on the shipping and the surveys are already up when you get your box.


 How do you get both?


----------



## JC327 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> That's why I am canceling the US one and keeping the German one. Also they haven't been late on the shipping and the surveys are already up when you get your box.
> ...


----------



## evildrporkchop (Aug 7, 2013)

> I live in Germany so I get the German one delivered to my house and the US one goes to my moms house in FL.


 Lucky! I was hoping you'd say that the German GB delivers to the US.


----------



## jrenee (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I live in Germany so I get the German one delivered to my house and the US one goes to my moms house in FL.
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I live in Germany so I get the German one delivered to my house and the US one goes to my moms house in FL.
> ...


----------



## NikNik455 (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *naturalactions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just a shot in the dark here, but have you moved recently and did you pay for this box with Paypal? I had this problem with another sub when I paid with Paypal but forgot to update my shipping address in my Paypal profile. They tried to send it to my old address, (not what I entered on their webpage) and the post office had it for over a week before they sent it back to the shipper. Then I had to wait for it to be resent to the correct address.


 Nope. Paid with credit card and address hasn't changed.


----------



## Nathelin (Aug 9, 2013)

The swedish august box have released the theme Beauty is golden. The promo picture has a woman on it with golden lips with some sort of crystals glued on them, sort of like Ciate but still not. 

Any guesses what the box will contain? Golden eyeshadow perhaps. I really hope its not some bronzers or tanning stuff since summer is over.

Heres a tiny clickable version.





Swedish boxes arrive at the end of the month


----------



## JC327 (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Nathelin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The swedish august box have released the theme Beauty is golden. The promo picture has a woman on it with golden lips with some sort of crystals glued on them, sort of like Ciate but still not.
> 
> ...


 The theme of the German GB is "sunkissed" I wonder if we are getting similar things.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For those of you that are curious these are the past few German glossyboxes I have gotten:
> 
> May
> ...


 I still love your German boxes so much more than the US ones!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For those of you that are curious these are the past few German glossyboxes I have gotten:
> ...


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My picks were:
> 
> ...


GB sent me Honest Co lipbalm (from April-13 box) and Feel Like Honey Moon Skin Base (from Aug-12 box).  I already have the lip balm, but it's on my desk at work so an extra one is nice for my purse.

I signed up in October last year so the Skin base is a new product for me.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> for a second, i thought you had applied the lip balm to your toes.


 Lol I just read this comment. I am blonde but I can manage to figure out products


----------



## JC327 (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------

